#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-06-22
<dfarning> lfaraone, good after noon
<dfarning> lfaraone,  I think the general priorities for you in June will be:
<dfarning> #1. Getting the core packages running.
<dfarning> #2. Invovling the seeta team in public communication channels.
<dfarning> #3 documentation to help the seeta and other developers become productive.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I'll work with Manu on staffing issues and the Value of Xchat.
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay. if push comes to shove they can always use Pidgin or Chatzilla (Firefox IRC client)
<dfarning> lfaraone, I am looking up chatzilla.
<lfaraone> dfarning: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/16/. My first IRC client.
<dfarning_> lfaraone: thanks. this look very simple.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-06-23
<dipankar_> dfarning, I am here
<dfarning> dipankar_, Can you describe the problem so that when lfaraone comes online he can help us?
<dipankar_> hi lfaraone,
<dipankar_> lfaraone, there is a sugar start-up problem
<dipankar_> lfaraone: we narrowed down to the presence-service package
<dipankar_> when I am trying to run the command 'sugar-presence-service'
<dipankar_> I get the following:
<dipankar_> The program 'sugar-presence-service' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<dipankar_> sudo apt-get install sugar-presence-service-0.88
<dipankar_> But when I try to install it:
<dipankar_> I get:
<dipankar_> Reading package lists... Done
<dipankar_> Building dependency tree
<dipankar_> Reading state information... Done
<dipankar_> sugar-presence-service-0.88 is already the newest version.
<dipankar_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dfarning> dipankar_, hmmm it looks like the package is empty.
<dfarning> dipankar_, try going into synaptic and looking at the files in sugar-presence-service
<dfarning> I sure there is a command line way of determining this information.... but I can never remember the incantation.
<dipankar_> dfarning, I checked the status in the synaptic package manager
<dipankar_> I found the following in the installed files:
<dipankar_> /usr/share
<dipankar_> /usr/share/doc
<dipankar_> /usr/share/doc/sugar-presence-service-0.88
<dipankar_> /usr/share/doc/sugar-presence-service-0.88/NEWS.gz
<dipankar_> /usr/share/doc/sugar-presence-service-0.88/buildinfo.gz
<dipankar_> /usr/share/doc/sugar-presence-service-0.88/changelog.Debian.gz
<dipankar_> /usr/share/doc/sugar-presence-service-0.88/copyright
<dfarning> dipankar_, yes that is the documetation stuff.  all the python seems to be missing.
<dfarning> dipankar_, let's try taking a closer look at the build logs on launchpad
<dipankar_> dfarning,
<dipankar_> dfarning, ok
<dipankar_> dfarning, I am at the build page of sugar-ppa
<dfarning> can you cut and past a link
<dipankar> dfarning, here is the link : https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<dfarning> ok I have to log off and log back in.   just a minute
<dipankar_> dfarning, sure
<dfarning> dipankar let's take a look at the build log at https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+build/1786826
<dfarning> dipankar_ I am not exactly sure what the following means:
<dfarning> dpkg-deb: building package `sugar-presence-service-0.88' in `../sugar-presence-service-0.88_0.88.1-1_all.deb'.
<dfarning>  dpkg-genchanges -b -mUbuntu/i386 Build Daemon <buildd@shipova.ppa> >../sugar-presence-service-0.88_0.88.1-1_i386.changes
<dfarning> dpkg-genchanges: binary-only upload - not including any source code
<dfarning> dpkg-buildpackage: binary only upload (no source included)
<dfarning> dipankar but it looks like the source code was not included in the upload.
<dipankar_> ok dfarning
<dipankar_> I got it
<dipankar_> Remember the problem that I was facing
<dipankar_> dfarning, you told me to remove the original tarball file
<dipankar_> while making the package
<dipankar_> may be that caused the error
<dfarning> dipankar I think I might have gotten the build flags wrong.
<dfarning> take a look at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<dfarning> dipankar maybe the flags should have been 'debuild -S -sd'
<dipankar_> dfarning, I used debuild -S -sa
<dfarning> dipankar_ I don't understand the flags very well.
<dipankar_> dfarning, me too. But I think you are correct in pointing that
<dipankar_> dfarning, I think I should have used the -S -sd flag
<dfarning> dipankar_  At thing point, I would just try to rebuild the package and reupload it and see what happens:)
<dipankar_> dfarning, I will do that is just a minute
<dipankar_> * is  -> in
<dipankar> dfarning
<dipankar> dfarning, I have made new package of sugar-presence-service
<dipankar> dfarning, shall I push it into ppa
<dipankar> ?
<dfarning> dipankar yes lets see what happens
<dipankar> dfarning, done
<dipankar> dfarning, pushed the package into ppa
<dfarning> dipankar ok lets wait for it to build and check the logs.
<dipankar> dfarning, btw Manu Sir told me to consult with you and check the working in launchpad (bug-reporting, bug-removing, etc)
<dipankar> I didn't clearly get it though
<dipankar> dfarning, can you explain it a bit?
<dfarning> dipankar yes, sugar on launchpad is a mess right now:(
<dfarning> in general, all bugs againt sugar should be reported to launch pad.
<dfarning> that way we will have a record, and the intial bug notice will be sent to the sugarteam mailing list so everyone can scan it and see if it relates to them.
<dfarning> hmmmm.
<dfarning> dipankar how about if I think this though and sent it to the mailing list so everyone can read it?
<dipankar> sure dfarning
<dfarning> dipankar looks like the build will start in about 30 minutes.
<dipankar> how come such late?
<dfarning> dipankar I think the ubuntu build farm is run on an elastic cloud so resource are allocated and deallocated as necessay.  PPA builds are really low in the priority list.
<dipankar> dfarning, got it. Lets wait then.
<lfaraone> dfarning: sorry, I had a Physics final.
<dfarning> lfaraone, how did it go?
<dfarning> lfaraone,   when you get a chance can you look at the sugar-presence-service package.  Its only contents are the share/docs/ dir :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, I can barly build a package much less debug one:(
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-06-24
<dipankar> lfaraone, please ping
<lfaraone> dipankar: yessir?
<dipankar> Sir.. :P
<dfarning> thanks guys, this channel is logged so if any one else has the same questions we can refer them back to the logs.
<dipankar> Well dfarning and lfaraone , like I was saying , should we revert back to s-p-s 0.88.0 on ppa
<lfaraone> I said you could do it, tell other people on the mailing list the workaround, and if other users have problems implement to more difficult solution.
<dipankar> ok lfaraone I am on it. I will delete the existing package once I am ready with the new one. But I don't have the last unedited 's-p-s' package from ppa
<dipankar> i.e. the oldest that I have is the one in which neeraj made the new upstream release
<lfaraone> dipankar: no worries, just use jonas's. or don't put one at all in there if the one in the Ubuntu archive works.
<dipankar> lfaraone, what about the copyrights and the debian folder?
<lfaraone> dipankar: run 'debcheckout sugar-presence-service-0.88' and you should have the copy of the package as it is in Debian.
<lfaraone> dipankar: which includes debian/* etc.
<dipankar> lfaraone, thanks a lot. I will start working on it. Just in case I get the same error of '.orig' file..
<lfaraone> well, then you need to download t he upstream tarball with "debian/rules get-orig-source" or "uscan --force-download --rename"
<dipankar> ok..
<dipankar> btw lfaraone , I guess you are here for sometime. I will try to work things out as quickly as possible
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay
<dipankar> okay lfaraone , I have copied the debian folder into the source tree of the directory
<dipankar> Now I have to make changes in the changelog and control files
<lfaraone> dipankar: what changes need to be made? you already have 0.88.0-1 from debcheckout.
<dipankar> lfaraone, It was in my documentation to change those files. It not required then I will leave it blank
<dipankar> * it -> If
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, you usually only change them if you are making other... changes.
<dipankar> Got it like patching, lfaraone ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: exactly.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I also think I don't have to use the command "debian/rules get-orig-source" or "uscan --force-download --rename" to get the rules file
<dipankar> 'cause that is already there in the debian folder.
<lfaraone> dipankar: those commands get the upstream tarball, not the rules fule.
<lfaraone> *file
<dipankar> oops..
<dipankar> sorry
<lfaraone> dipankar: although if you're using the git repository, it already should have information on how to recreate the tarball internally.
<lfaraone> dipankar: when using git, you use "git-buildpackage" rather than "debuild" so it handles that for you.
<lfaraone> dipankar: not a problem.
<dipankar> lfaraone, that means if I use 'git-buildpackage' then I don't have to bother about the .orig file being present or not..
<dipankar> unlike debuild
<lfaraone> dipankar: in this case, yes.
<dipankar> Ok
<lfaraone> (if I recall correctly)
<lfaraone> dipankar: but that only works for packages that are maintained in git, and only if the tarball was imported before at some point. which is probably the case here. if it weren't, and you got the same message warning about a missing orig.tar.bz2, you'd still have to download it as indicated previously.
<dipankar> hmm... ok lfaraone
<lfaraone> dipankar: confusing enough for you? :D
<dipankar> lfaraone, you got that buddy..
<dipankar> I was gonna compress the package that I downloaded from the debian using 'debcheckout' to a .orig file
<dipankar> 'cause I got it in a directory/uncompressed form
<dipankar> lfaraone, shall proceed like I said above?
<lfaraone> dipankar: you mean to an .orig.tar.bz2 file? no.
<dipankar> nope.. to a .orig.tar.gz..
<lfaraone> dipankar: you usually don't create the original upstream tarball (the .orig.tar.{bz2, gz, lzma} file), you use the one provided *upstream*.
<dipankar> because I am having only a source tar ball named 'sugar-presence-service-0.88.0.tar.bz2'
<lfaraone> dipankar: the orig is supposed to be te unmodified source from the people who release the software.
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay, you downloaded that from the sugarlabs site, right?
<dipankar> Ohk.. That means it should not have the debian folder
<dipankar> @ your question: yes
<lfaraone> dipankar: it means you shouldn't create it yourself. :)
<dipankar> :P
<lfaraone> dipankar: just rename sugar-presence-service-0.88.0.tar.bz2 to sugar-presence-service-0.88_0.88.0.orig.tar.bz2 or whatever it is supposed to be called.
<lfaraone> dipankar: the Debian build process will accept an orig.tar.* in bz2, gz, and lzma formats. Since Sugar Labs uses bz2 upstream, we're keeping it with a terminal ".bz2" at the end.
<dipankar> ok.. Also should that be kept in the directory where I am making the package?
<lfaraone> the orig.tar.* should be in the directiory above the directory that contains the debian/ folder and the unpacked sources.
<dipankar> just to cross check I have the following lines in the rule file now:
<dipankar> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/upstream-tarball.mk
<dipankar> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/utils.mk
<dipankar> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-autotools.mk
<dipankar> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes.
<lfaraone> dipankar: here's an example of what my directory tree looks like: http://sprunge.us/SbRK
<lfaraone> dipankar: this is for another package, but the idea is the same.
<lfaraone> dipankar: (ignore the "-> ..." and the last line, that's just to save space on my disk)
<dipankar> ok lfaraone, that was helpful. But I guess the '.debian.tar.gz' and '.tar.gz' will be generated after building the package.
<lfaraone> dipankar: that is correct.
<dipankar> lfaraone, building package using command git-buildpackage
<dipankar> oops.. have to install it first. :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am getting this error msg : /home/dipankar/work9/sugar-presence-service-0.88.0 is not a git repository
<lfaraone> dipankar: are yoi in the directory that contains the debian/ directory?
<dipankar> yes
<lfaraone> dipankar: what does "ls .git" tell you?
<dipankar> lfaraone, here is the o/p: ls: cannot access .git: No such file or directory
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. so this isn't the directory that was created with debcheckout, right?
<dipankar> no.. that I downloaded somewhere else
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. git-buildpackage only works in the directories that contain git repositories. I thought you were working in that directory...
<lfaraone> cd into that one and run "git-buildpackage"
<dipankar> ok lfaraone, now I can run the command.. but i get the following o/p:
<dipankar> test -x debian/rules
<dipankar> dh_testroot
<dipankar> rmdir build
<dipankar> rmdir: failed to remove `build': No such file or directory
<dipankar> make: [cleanbuilddir] Error 1 (ignored)
<dipankar> rm -f debian/stamp-makefile-build debian/stamp-makefile-install
<dipankar> /usr/bin/make  -C build  -k distclean
<dipankar> make: *** build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<dipankar> make: [makefile-clean] Error 2 (ignored)
<dipankar> rm -f debian/stamp-makefile-check
<dipankar> rm -f debian/stamp-autotools
<dipankar> rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty build
<dipankar> rmdir: failed to remove `build': No such file or directory
<dipankar> make: [makefile-clean] Error 1 (ignored)
<dipankar> rm -f debian/cdbs-install-list debian/cdbs-package-list debian/stamp-copyright-check debian/stamp-buildinfo
<dipankar> rm -f debian/stamp-autotools-files
<dipankar> dh_clean
<lfaraone> dipankar: please don't paste into the channel. use something like http://paste.ubuntu.com so it's readable :)
<dipankar> Pristine-tar branch "pristine-tar" not found
<dipankar> pristine-tar: successfully generated /home/dipankar/sugar-presence-service-0.88_0.88.0.orig.tar.bz2
<dipankar>  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc -i -I
<dipankar> dpkg-buildpackage: set CFLAGS to default value: -g -O2
<dipankar> dpkg-buildpackage: set CPPFLAGS to default value:
<dipankar> dpkg-buildpackage: set LDFLAGS to default value: -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions
<dipankar> dpkg-buildpackage: set FFLAGS to default value: -g -O2
<dipankar> dpkg-buildpackage: set CXXFLAGS to default value: -g -O2
<dipankar> dpkg-buildpackage: source package sugar-presence-service-0.88
<dipankar> dpkg-buildpackage: source version 0.88.0-1
<dipankar> dpkg-buildpackage: source changed by Jonas Smedegaard <dr@jones.dk>
<dipankar> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture i386
<dipankar> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: dh-buildinfo
<dipankar> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting.
<dipankar> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: (Use -d flag to override.)
<dipankar> debuild: fatal error at line 1340:
<dipankar> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc -i -I failed
<dipankar> debuild -i -I returned 29
<dipankar> Couldn't run 'debuild -i -I'
<dipankar> oops..
<dipankar> won't happen again
<lfaraone> dipankar: no worries, it's just messy.
<lfaraone> dipankar: the "Unmet build dependencies" line means that there are some packages needed to build the s-p-s package that you are missing.
<dipankar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/454471/
<dfarning> dipankar, are you familar with git?
<lfaraone> dipankar: to fix that, run "sudo apt-get install PACKAGE_NAME". In this case, "sudo apt-get install  dh-buildinfo"
<dipankar> sorry lfaraone, i have never used git
<dfarning> it is very useful.... but really confusing (at first) source code management system.
<dipankar> I have always built packages using 'debuild'
<dfarning> dipankar, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software) is a good introductory link.
<dipankar> lfaraone, done : sudo .. dh-buildinfo
<dipankar> lfaraone, dfarning, now git-buildpackage in running but it is not completing. Error: gpg: /tmp/debsign.L9VUNP6g/sugar-presence-service-0.88_0.88.0-1.dsc: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<lfaraone> dipankar: that is just because you're building a package without modifying it.
<dipankar> I guess the maintainer name has to do something with this error..
<dipankar> in the control file
<lfaraone> dipankar: you can ignore that for now, and sign the file manually with "debsign -k<Your GPG Key ID Here> <Path To File To Sign>"
<dipankar> lfaraone, not that thing..
<dipankar> lfaraone, its not working
<dipankar> debsign: Only a .changes, .dsc or .commands file is allowed as argument!
<dipankar> oops.. lfaraone I was leaving a flag
<dipankar> -k
<dipankar> which all files are to be signed??
<dipankar> .changes, .dsc and .commands??
<dipankar> dfarning, are you there?
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, if you sign the .changes file it'll also sign the .dsc file.
<lfaraone> dipankar: .commands is not relevant for our purposes.
<dfarning> dipankar, yes
<dipankar> ok.. got it
<lfaraone> dipankar: you don't need to sign the .changes file until we're getting ready to upload.
<lfaraone> dipankar:  I usually like to test the .deb first on my local system to confirm that it is functional.
<dipankar> dfarning, i thought I got disconnected.. thats why pinged you.. :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: then you do a source build with "git-buildpackage -S" (like when you did "debuild -S"), sign the resulting sugar-presence-service-0.88_0.88.0-1_source.changes and dsc, and dput the changes.
<dipankar> ok.. lfaraone.. Test before you upload..
<dipankar> I will remember that
<dfarning> dipankar, I think lfaraone is also helping jussi with some channel admin stuff that I did not understand:)
<dipankar> ok dfarning. Got it..
<jussi> yeah, Im just waiting on one command
<dipankar> hi jussi
<jussi> hi dipankar
<lfaraone> dfarning: I'm not a founder for #ubuntu-sugarteam, but you, dogi, jelkner, and morgs are.
<lfaraone> dfarning: so you'd have to run that.
<dipankar> hey lfaraone, dfarning. I removed the existing sugar-presence-service from my computer and installed it again from the .deb I just created. The problem is still occuring
<lfaraone> dipankar: use "file-roller sugar-presence-service-0.88_0.88.0-1_all.deb" , look in "data", and tell me what's inside the "usr" folder.
<lfaraone> dipankar: when I attempted the above, I have "usr/share/[...]" and a "usr/bin/sugar-presence-service" file
<dipankar> The file is EMPTY!!
<lfaraone> dipankar: hm?
<dipankar> Let me try installing again lfaraone
<dipankar> still the same lfaraone
<lfaraone> dipankar: so when you do the following sequenece of commands you encounter the same problem? "cd `mktemp -d`; debcheckout sugar-presence-service-0.88; cd sugar-presence-service-0.88; git-buildpackage; cd ../; sudo dpkg -i sugar-presence-service-0.88_0.88.0-1_all.deb"
<lfaraone> dipankar: copy and paste that into your terminal.
<dipankar> lfaraone, done.. but I am now at different working dir : dipankar@dipankar-laptop:/tmp/tmp.OlNS6Lu9GU$
<dipankar> hey lfaraone, I have to go somewhere.. how about I meet you in 20-25 minutes?
<lfaraone> dipankar: no worries. I might be AFK by that point, though.
<dipankar> Oh yeah.. So what to do after this
<dipankar> ?
<dipankar> You just send in the steps..
<dipankar> when I will return I will carry them out
<lfaraone> dipankar: sure. it also might be worthwhile to work through http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide and let me know where you find it confusing or have trouble.
<dipankar> brb in 20 minutes
<dipankar> dfarning, lfaraone : I am back
<lfaraone> dipankar:  yep?
<dipankar> last step I have done is: dipankar@dipankar-laptop:/tmp/tmp.OlNS6Lu9GU$
<dipankar> I am here
<dipankar> lfaraone,  ^^
<dipankar> dfarning, lfaraone : why using git this time?
<lfaraone> dipankar: we were using git before, no?
<lfaraone> dipankar: please copy and paste what's in your terminal into a pastebin such as paste.ubuntu.com
<dipankar> lfaraone, as far as I remember, we used debuild to make packages
<lfaraone> dipankar: git-buildpackage invokes debuild
<lfaraone> dipankar: we're going to be moving to using git for all our packages, it has the benefit of providing a version control system for our changes (via having all of the functionality of a git repo)
<dfarning> dipankar, debuild is a 'standard way' of building packages.  git and git-buildpackage add a _very_ helpful layer of source code management to the process.
<dipankar> hmm.. lfaraone, here is the terminal status : http://paste.ubuntu.com/454510/
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay, so the first command took you into a temporary directory.
<dfarning> dipankar, git is what the debian-olpc team (mainly jonas) uses.  There are long term advantages to using the same tools as upstream.
<dipankar> got it
<lfaraone> dipankar: the second checked out the upstream sources and the third entered the directory
<lfaraone> dipankar: then we invoked git-bp to build the package, and installed it using dpkg
<lfaraone> dipankar: so now you should have installed the version of s-p-s that is in debian-olpc's git.
<lfaraone> dipankar: do you have a sugar-presence-service binary now?
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am confused with which file you are referring binary to.. does binary refer to .dsc, .changes files?
<lfaraone> dipankar: sorry, I mean you should now have a sugar-presence-service program installed in your computer.
<lfaraone> dipankar: "which sugar-presence-service" should return something.
<dipankar> ohl
<dipankar> *ohk
<dipankar> ok.. lfaraone now the problem of 's-p-s' not found is gone
<dipankar> but lfaraone a new error is showing up:
<dipankar> ImportError: cannot import name env
<dipankar> File "/usr/share/sugar-presence-service/main.py", line 25, in <module>
<dipankar>     from sugar import env
<dipankar> lfaraone, I guess that problem is due to the reason that I have not installed 'usr' on my laptop
<lfaraone> mTWsC1nc
<lfaraone> oh fsck.
<dipankar> lfaraone, what happened??
<lfaraone> nothing.
<dipankar> lfaraone, did I do something wrong?
<lfaraone> dipankar: no, I made a mistake. nothing to do with you.
<dipankar> ohk
<dipankar> dfarning, I suppose it was planned out to move the packages to git..
<dipankar> as you mentioned in the ubuntu mailing list dfarning
<dfarning> dipankar, yes. I think that working as closely as possible to debian will reduce the amount of time and effort we spend in maintain mode.
<dfarning> dipankar, much better to spend that time improving sugar on both projects.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok..
<dipankar> dfarning, you are the boss!! :)
<dipankar> dfarning, Just kidding
<dipankar> dfarning, lfaraone : i'm going for dinner..
<dipankar> will join in 15 minutes
<dipankar> so dfarning : is the package ready for uploading to ppa?
<dfarning> dipankar, sorry every one came home from swiming lessons and was hungary for lunch:)
<dipankar> dfarning, its alright!
<dfarning> will we back as soon as the littles two are sleeping.
<dipankar> dfarning, lfaraone : I managed to start Sugar from Applications->Education->Sugar..
<dipankar> thanks to both of you lfaraone and dfarning
<dfarning> dipankar, awesome. I am trying now.
<dipankar> wait..
<dipankar> the new package is not uploaded yet
<dipankar> I tried it from the package that I made on my laptop
<dfarning> dipankar, ok, no hurry.... I am just looking forward to seeing it work:)
<dipankar> dfarning, shall I send you the package .deb file?
<dfarning> dipankar, sure that would be good.
<dipankar> dfarning, please accept the file
<dipankar> dfarning, you there?
<dipankar> dfarning, I am very exhausted today.. :( I need to catch some sleep. Will contact when I wake up.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I'm ready when you are for a call, either today or tomorrow. you have my GV#.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-06-25
<dipankar> good morning dfarning
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning.  I tested your package and it worked great!
<dfarning> Do you have a plan for the mouse bug?
<dipankar> YAY! It feels so great dfarning, only one more thing: to push the package into ppa
<dfarning> yep
<dipankar> dfarning, the problem is, I am not experiencing any kind of problem with mouse
<dfarning> dipankar, hmmm
<dfarning> lfaraone, Are you around?
<dfarning> dipankar, I am searching my email for the recent thread.
<dfarning> dipankar, it was in a thread called Bug:mouse left click stop working 8 days ago.
<dfarning> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar/+bug/479179
<dipankar> dfarning, I think it has something to do with hardware interfacing
<dipankar> lfaraone, are you around?
<dipankar> dfarning, is there any way I can reproduce it on my pc
<dfarning> dipankar, compiz is a package that adds all of the fancy effects to the scree/window see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiz
<dipankar> ?
<dfarning> dipankar, try going to preferences -> apearences -> visual effects/
<dfarning> You should be able to turn on the effects from that panel.
<dipankar> dfarning, I am using compiz :) After I screwed up something in themes.. I have to use it for proper working
<dfarning> dipankar, hmm maybe you screwed up something with prevents the bug from happening:)
<dfarning> Do you work from the office? Ankur we could reproduce the issue.
<dipankar> dfarning, :).. I am using compiz on my laptop on which USR is not installed.
<dipankar> We all work from home dfarning
<dipankar> Also Ankur is unavailable for a couple of days
<dfarning> ok, I was wondering how that worked
<dipankar> he expected to be back today
<dipankar> dfarning, The sugar session still crashes..
<dipankar> we have to look into that too
<dfarning> dipankar, what is the session crash issue?  I'll see if I can reproduce it.
<dipankar> dfarning, I will start from beginning:
<dipankar> I installed USR from the ISO thats is available at people.sl.org/dfarning
<dipankar> on virtual box on my desktop
<dipankar> installation was done successfully
<dipankar> When I am logging in
<dipankar> if I choose 'Sugar' as session, it crashes and reverts the session to 'Gnome'
<dfarning> Ahh yes, I remember that.
<dipankar> I think this is posted in Launchpad also.. but I am unable to find it
<dipankar> :(
<dipankar> Launchpad is really a mess right now.. dfarning
<dfarning> dipankar, before getting into that, I would suggest uploading your new presence-server package and rebuilding the iso image.
<dipankar> dfarning, you are suggesting to use the new iso that will be built on Build Machine?
<dfarning> dipankar, yes.
<dfarning> that will ensure that everything is fresh.
<dipankar> ok dfarning, give me 15 minutes. I will do the changes on ppa
<dfarning> ok, I log out and try to reproduce the issues here I be back in a few minutes.
<dipankar> dfarning, sure
<dipankar> dfarning, The new package is getting rejected
<lfaraone> dipankar: what is the error you are gettinng?
<dipankar> although I have deleted the first one
<dipankar> I am forwarding you the mail
<dipankar> dfarning, sent it
<dfarning> dipankar, you forgot to update the changelog entry from unstable to lucid.
<dipankar> oh man.. lfaraone told me not to change anything in the change log.. :(
<dipankar> no problem.. I will do that in a minute
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, you can override the changelog contents with a ppa upload path.
<lfaraone> dipankar: but there's no way you could have known that :)
<dipankar> dfarning, how to do that??
<lfaraone> dipankar: see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<lfaraone> dipankar: esp "Using packages from other distributions"
<dfarning> dipankar, I have be changing the top line of the changelog to end with  'lucid; urgency=low' rather than 'unstable; urgency=low'
<dfarning> but lfaraone idea also makes sense.
<dipankar> hmm .. I agree.. It makes sense.. 'why make changes in changelog just to get the 'lucid' '
<lfaraone> dfarning: I figure if you're not making any other changes in the package, you should avoid making frivilous changes if you can.
<dfarning> lfaraone, makes sense
<dfarning> lfaraone, are you able to reproduce the mouse button issue?
<lfaraone> dfarning: I was a little while ago, I haven't tried so recently.
<dfarning> I still get it every time I start sugar either as a session or using the emulator.
<lfaraone> the graduation went from 12h - 18h. 19h-21h was taking care of the laptop repair queue. and then we get up to now.
<lfaraone> dfarning: was it an issue in metacity or using compiz?
<dfarning> lfaraone, busy:)
<lfaraone> dfarning: I remember someone (maybe tomeu?) mentioning it may be related to a compiz plugin.
<dfarning> lfaraone, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar/+bug/479179
<lfaraone> dfarning: sounds like a gnome / compiz bug. two fixes I see:
<lfaraone> A) have sugar not change metacity keybindings (ugly and probably not useful)
<lfaraone> B) have sugar send an alert to change them back to what they were before it started so compiz picks up on the change.
<lfaraone> C) tell people to disable the gnome-intergretion plugin.
<lfaraone> C.1) file a report against said plugin.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I think C is the way forward :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, hi good morning.
<lfaraone> dipankar: it's 23h :)
<dipankar> The time-zones.. :P
<dipankar> lfaraone, with reference to the site: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<dipankar> I am unable to locate the file : .dput.cf
<dipankar> I am trying to override the upload method in ppa
<lfaraone> dipankar: you have to create it in ~.
<dipankar> okay.. in my home directory..
<lfaraone> dipankar: yeah. you'll want something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/454785/
<dfarning> lfaraone, can we programatically disable the plugin/compiz when the session or emulator start?
<lfaraone> dfarning: I'm not sure.
<dfarning> lfaraone, what does Fedora do?
<lfaraone> dfarning: asking in #compiz or #compiz-dev may be a good idea.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I'm also not sure. This is outside my relm of expertise.
<lfaraone> dfarning: sdz or tomeu would probably be good folks to talk to about that.
<dfarning> Way beyond mine too.
<dipankar> lfaraone, Whats the significance of leaving login = anonymous
<dipankar> ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: that's a FTP setting. it means that LP doesn't care if you authenticate when uploading the package, it only cares if the package's changes file is signed.
<dfarning> luke,  Would you mind helping dipankar talk to sdz and tomeu. I am not sure when they come on irc.  I agree they would be the first good contacts.
<lfaraone> dfarning: sure, but it's getting near midnight :)
<dfarning> Yes, first thing tomorrow will be fine.
<dipankar> till then, can you guys suggest me how to reproduce the bug.. 'cause I still haven't experienced that
<dipankar> It will be great to try it out first :)  [ For the first time, I am ready to add a bug on my machine :P]
<lfaraone> dipankar: do you use compiz?
<dipankar> lfaraone: nope, not on USR
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. well, the bug is "after using sugar my normal GNOME session with Compiz has issues where single clicks are being interpreted as alt-clicks (drags)
<dipankar> lfaraone, does that mean the bug occurs only after closing the emulator?
<lfaraone> dipankar: I think so.
<dipankar> lfaraone, one thing that amazes me is "why I am not getting this error"?
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, you won't get it if you're not using compiz.
<dipankar> as far as I remember both Ankur and Kandarp are not using compiz
<dipankar> Add neeraj to the list too
<dipankar> lfaraone, btw I have pushed the packages [forced method] to ppa
<dfarning> dipankar, I get have USR installed on my desktop as a normal package.  I have compiz turned on.  I can reproduce the bug  whenever I start sugar from the menu.
<dfarning> dipankar, everything seems to work inside of sugar, but if I click anywhere out side of the sugar window I need to hold down the ALT key.
<lfaraone> dfarning: unrelated, this is a pretty useful page: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/sugar.html
<dipankar> dfarning, lfaraone : which version of ubuntu is sid??
<lfaraone> dipankar: sid is Debian :)
<dipankar> oops..
<dipankar> got that later..
<dipankar> my bad :( [It was written on topic of the page
<lfaraone> no worries.
<lfaraone> anyway, I'm off for the night. see you in 9-10 hours :)
<dipankar> Good night lfaraone... i will try to make sure that package is uploaded properly
<dfarning> dipankar, do you have stuff to keep you productive until we wake up?
<dipankar> dfarning, I am assigned by Manu Sir to find as many bugs as possible. And also file in a report of how we removed the start-up bug
<dipankar> Not much work i guess
<dipankar> is there any work you want me to do?
<dipankar> dfarning, ?
<dfarning> The other thing is would be to look at why when ever one starts the USR.desktop session why the screen is grey and the icons don's show up.... It works with the SUGAR session.
<dipankar> dfarning, I am not getting it. You mean whenever I log-in through 'sugar' session there is a grey screen and gnome icons don't show up?
<dipankar> Its like working in Sugar (proper OS)??
<dfarning> Hmm it does not work for me.  I guess poke around, find  and explore bugs then we will come back on in the morning (for us)
<dipankar> ok dfarning, will look into that too. :) See you in 9-10 hours.
<dipankar> good night
<dfarning> good night.
<dipankar> hi kandarpk
<kandarpk> hi
<dipankar> you can get attention of any user by typing their ids
<dipankar> type first two letters and press tab
<dipankar> you will automatically get their id
<dipankar> give it a try.
<kandarpk> yeah
<dipankar> that way you can get their attention : kandarpk
<dipankar> see the difference? last line came in red color
<kandarpk> ok
<kandarpk> dipankar, got your point
<dipankar> great.
<dipankar> you can go through the previous discussions above.
<dfarning> welcome kandarpk:)  I need to get to sleep so I can be back online  early tomorrow morning:)
<dfarning> see you then
<kandarpk> dfarning, sure
<kandarpk> good night
<dipankar> kandarpk, we have sorted the start-up issue as you may know
<kandarpk> dipankar, could not install USR last night
<kandarpk> will give it a try today
<dipankar> no problem kandarpk
<dipankar> kandarpk, we are to start with the mouse click bug now
<dipankar> the most interesting thing is, I still am not getting the bug
<kandarpk> yeah, thats interesting
<kandarpk> are other people too facing the problem ?
<dipankar> they are reporting in that using compiz is creating the bug
<kandarpk> hmmm
<dipankar> is this the same bug that you are facing: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar/+bug/479179
<kandarpk> exactly the same
<kandarpk> in my case, the value of mouse_button_modifier under metacity was getting modified
<dipankar> you use compiz?
<kandarpk> yes
<dipankar> ok.. they were (luke and david) correct then
<dipankar> using compiz led to the bug
<kandarpk> correct about ?
<kandarpk> ok
<dipankar> so you found a fix for that?
<kandarpk> what i did was
<kandarpk> either :-
<kandarpk> 1) remove ~/.gconf/apps/metacity
<kandarpk> it had a gconf file which was setting value of mouse_button_modifier to disabled
<kandarpk> so editing that file by replacing lt;Altgt; too solved the problem
<kandarpk> or
<kandarpk> 2)
<kandarpk> in gconf-editor
<kandarpk> set /apps/metacity/mouse_button_modifier to <Alt>
<kandarpk> which was somehow modified to disabled
<kandarpk> but
<kandarpk> these methods did not fix the issue permanently
<kandarpk> the problem occurs whenever I start sugar-emulator
<dipankar> ok.. thanks for sharing it here when david and luke get back.. they will find this info here
<dipankar> ok That means the bug is triggered when we start the emulator
<dipankar> ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, ?
<dipankar> great neeraj
<kandarpk> absolutely
<neeraj> I m in metro..
<neeraj> :)
<dipankar> metro? like train?
<neeraj> Hi kandarp sir
<neeraj> yup..
<dipankar> thats great.
<kandarpk> hello Neeraj
<dipankar> neeraj please try to use the on screen ids..
<neeraj> Ok..
<dipankar> that way the person whom you are referring is notified.
<neeraj> dipankar, when is the meeting for fixing the mouse bug?
<dipankar> neeraj : where are you heading to btw?
<dipankar> Its right now I guess.
<neeraj> dipankar, can't we schedule it in eve?
<neeraj> I am heading to mayapuri, I will be free from there after 6pm or so..
<dipankar> we can reschedule it neeraj and kandarpk .. That way david and luke can also  join in. But Manu Sir may not be present
<dipankar> what say kandarpk and neeraj ?
<kandarpk> I dont have any issues
<neeraj> dipankar, I will be available after 6 for sure.. Just inform me the exact time when u people will meet..
<kandarpk> I'll be available after 7:30
<neeraj> So that i can make sure that I am not sleeping or travelling at that time.
<kandarpk> or before 5:00
<dipankar> kandarpk, neeraj : I generally join this IRC around 5-6 pm in the evening and that continues till 10 pm. So it would be great if you could join in that slot.
<dipankar> and in the morning it is 6 am to 9 am
<dipankar> If you both can try please try to test the following things today:
<dipankar> 1. Mouse Bug (high priority): Kandaarp Sir has mentioned some of the important methods to FIX temporarily
<dipankar> 2. This one is put in by David : The other thing is would be to look at why when ever one starts the USR.desktop session why the screen is grey and the icons don's show up.... It works with the SUGAR session.
<dipankar> I myself did not get what David said tough..
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> 3. would be to check the session selection crash.
<dipankar> neeraj_, you there?
<neeraj__> dipankar, i got dc.. no network in underground route of metro :(
<dipankar> no problem..
<dipankar> it will be there on IRC.
<dipankar> you can check it out whenever you get network
<neeraj__> dipankar, ok
<dipankar> about the meeting neeraj_ join us at around 6pm. kandarpk can join us after 7:30pm.. Ok?
<kandarpk> dipankar, fine
<neeraj__> dipankar, this is fine with me..
<dipankar> so see you guys after 5pm.. Till then please try to work on the bugs that I have mentioned above ^^
<dipankar> bye kandarpk neeraj__
<neeraj__> bye dipankar
<kandarpk> bye dipankar
<Manusheel> dfarning: around?
<Manusheel> dfarning : around?
<Manusheel> ankurkhurana : Hi Ankur.
<ankurkhurana> Hi sir
<Manusheel> ankurkhurana : Please start working on the mouse control blocker issue. Kindly ask Dipankar to come online too.
<ankurkhurana> i have called him
<ankurkhurana> Dipankar will be online in 3-4 min.
<Manusheel> Thanks Ankur.
<Manusheel> Let us start working on the blocker issue.
<ankurkhurana> right sir, i was just waiting for dipankar and kandarp to be online
<Manusheel> Great. Thanks Ankur.
<dipankard> hello All
<Manusheel> dipankard : Hi Dipankar.
<dipankard> Hello Manusheel sir
<ankurkhurana> Hello Dipankar
<Manusheel> Ankur is here. Ankur informed me that Kandarp will join in 3-4 mins.
<Manusheel> Let us start working on the mouse blocker issue.
<ankurkhurana> sir i informed about Dipankar.
<dipankard> okay
<dipankard> is dfarning also with us?
<ankurkhurana> i called Dipankar
<ankurkhurana> not Kandarp
<dipankard> Manusheel, sir.. lets start then..
<Manusheel> dipankard: Sure.
<Manusheel> Let us start working on the issue.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Around?
<Manusheel> dipankard: I think David is not here.
<dipankard> I think dfarning will join in later.
<dipankard> same here
<Manusheel> Ok, no worries. Dipankar, you are familiar with the steps, right.
<dipankard> I guess so Sir.
<dipankard> Okay
<dipankard> BUG:
<dipankard> Mouse Left click doesn't work when emulator is ran in GNOME
<dipankard> POSSIBLE REASON:
<dipankard> Till now lfaraone and dfarning have closed in on compiz
<dipankard> and some gnome plugin
<ankurkhurana> it is not compiz, it is more of compiz and emulator interaction
<ankurkhurana> default settings are being changed when emulator is ran
<dipankard> okay. ankurkhurana
<ankurkhurana> dipankard, also one point to note is that, the problem is not universal , as i suppose you are not getting
<ankurkhurana> same problem on your system
<Manusheel> It seems like a simple bug fix. Dipankar and Ankur, let us arrive at a good conclusion on this issue. Ankur, yes, give it a shot.
<dipankard> yup ankurkhurana. I guess so
<dipankard> one second guys.. let me join through my laptop
<ankurkhurana> Manusheel sir , I would be needing some guidance here
<dipankard> ankurkhurana, you may explain the steps that you found so far
<Manusheel> ankurkhurana : Sure.
<ankurkhurana> some initial pointers so that so i can go and work around it
<ankurkhurana> and fix the bug
<ankurkhurana> dipankard, I took the bug in starting as my system specific not as emulator driven
<ankurkhurana> so i tried to workaround it rather than fixing the code.
<ankurkhurana> as initially i didn't know it was due to emulator.
<ankurkhurana> Some workarounds(partial, as problem will reoccur when you restart emulator)
<dipankar> Online
<ankurkhurana> dipankar,  have you received the chat?
<dipankar> yup ankurkhurana .. sure
<ankurkhurana> or you have missed in between?
<dipankar> carry on
<ankurkhurana> okay
<dipankar> I am both on my laptop and desktop :)
<ankurkhurana> okay
<ankurkhurana> 1.Install compizconfig setting manager. And go to preferences,and select reset to default(note:-select flat file configuration in backend,then press reset. Then again select gconf again and then press reset. Only pressing reset to default wont change anything).
<ankurkhurana> 2.a)log offb)log inc)go to ->system->preferences->windows manager there select alt as your button or super as your button. Alternating between them.(not a good option to this as logging in and logging off eats lots of time)
<ankurkhurana> 3. delete .gconf folder(risky, as I currently don't know what side effects it will have on my system).
<ankurkhurana> see, all of this are way of getting out when we are stuck without mouse click
<ankurkhurana> none of there address real issue here.
<ankurkhurana> *them
<ankurkhurana> dipankar, any inputs on above statements?
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, I have some info from Kandarp this morning
<dipankar> just a sec
<ankurkhurana> following is a similar bug : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar/+bug/479179
<dipankar> Please go through the chat session here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/454917/
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, that site was suggested by David too
<dipankar> Manusheel Sir, please do go through the link I have pasted
<Manusheel> dipankar : Sure.
<Manusheel> Thank you dipankar.
<ankurkhurana> dipankar, i have gone through your chats.
<dipankar> it similar to yours
<dipankar> ankurkhurana,
<ankurkhurana> with kandarp. but i have one confusion here. AFAIK using compiz is not an option
<dipankar> ok
<ankurkhurana> we all use compiz in ubuntu
<ankurkhurana> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiz
<dipankar> hmm..
<ankurkhurana> Manusheel,  please correct me if i am wrong
<ankurkhurana> that compiz setting manager is for enhancements which i suggested to install
<Manusheel> ankurkhurana : Yes, we all use compiz in ubuntu.
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, I thought we have metacity was the default window manager
<Manusheel> Not sure, whether it is a necessity. But, we do need it.
<ankurkhurana> and in our to get our left click back
<Manusheel> dipankar : Thank you.
<Manusheel> The chats are pretty good.
<dipankar> thank Manusheel sir
<dipankar> * ->you
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, you are correct. We all have compiz pre installed - checked it in synaptic package manager
<ankurkhurana> i am pasting following line from Wikipedia here:Ubuntu - available in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and later from in the universe apt repository. A limited version is included by default as "Desktop-Effects" in Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn). Since Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), Compiz Fusion is enabled by default
<ankurkhurana> Manusheel sir, any suggestion?
<dipankar> okay.. now according to kandarp, the mouse_button_modifier under metacity was getting modified
<dipankar> whenever emulator was started
<Manusheel> ankurkhurana: Let us try and remove Compiz, and give it a shot. We can get it back too.
<Manusheel> Following the hacking strategy.
<Manusheel> If things don't work out, we'll re-install using synaptic package manager.
<Manusheel> what are your thoughts on it?
<dipankar> worth a try
<ankurkhurana> Manusheel sir, we can give it a try
<Manusheel> Ok, great, Ankur. Thats' the developer spirit.
<ankurkhurana> but shouldn't we find the problem from our side
<Manusheel> Sure.
<Manusheel> We must.
<ankurkhurana> rather than removing compiz, as compiz is working with other things correctly?
<Manusheel> Sure.
<ankurkhurana> but
<ankurkhurana> we
<ankurkhurana> can always remove compiz and see what is the result
<dipankar> use synaptic package manager to remove compiz.. I guess thats the best way
<dipankar> and safest too
<ankurkhurana> which one, all of them or only compiz?
<dipankar> first try with compiz
<Manusheel> ankurkhurana: It is an open ended question right now. So, try out various approaches.
<dipankar> it will prompt with the dependencies
<ankurkhurana> Manusheel sir: we are giving it a try right now.Will David and Luke be joining us later this evening?
<Manusheel> ankurkhurana : They should have joined by now. Dipankar told me that David said 6:00 am. 6:00 am is 3:30 pm, India time.
<Manusheel> However, no problem. We should be here on time, and do our best.
<ankurkhurana> Manusheel sir:
<ankurkhurana> removing compiz worked
<Manusheel> I am glad that you and Dipankar are here on time.
<Manusheel> That is a good work culture.
<ankurkhurana> my left click is working even after i ran emulator
<dipankar> actually Manusheel sir, David told that time slot a few days back.. may be he doesn't know about this meeting
<ankurkhurana> i will reinstall compiz and see if that resolves our problem
<dipankar> great
<ankurkhurana> Sorry
<Manusheel> dipankar: Ok.
<ankurkhurana> my mistake: removing compiz didn't work
<dipankar> great kandarpk has joined us
<ankurkhurana> i ran it for second time and it messed up with my left clcik
<dipankar> no problem ankurkhurana , now when did the working stop?
<ankurkhurana> the point here to note is that
<ankurkhurana> 1. at first trial:i closed xephyr before it crashed(i havent worked out presence activity yet)
<ankurkhurana> 2.second trial: it crashed and it changed my left click setting.
<ankurkhurana> dipankar, please give me some pointers to fix presence activity now
<ankurkhurana> i have the changed rules file sent by luke with me
<dipankar> I will have to send the .deb package to all.
<dipankar> I have sent an e-mail
<dipankar> to all of you
<dipankar> please follow that and the start-up bug will be removed
<dipankar> Manusheel, kandarpk and ankurkhurana : Also I have deleted the s-p-s package from launchpad
<dipankar> I think there won't be any prompt now
<dipankar> [PS: I am still stuck with the dput overriden-method... I have to ask lfaraone about it]
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, Manusheel sir: did you get the mail?
<ankurkhurana> dipankar, i got the mail, and i am working on the procedure described.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Yes, neat work. Thank you writing the steps very clearly.
<Manusheel> Do document it side by side.
<dipankar> sure sir..
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp. Around?
<kandarpk> yes
<kandarpk> I am here
<Manusheel> kandarp: Great. Kindly investigate the issue at your end too.
<Manusheel> Please send me an update.
<kandarpk> I'll let you know by 8
<kandarpk> not using my PC right now
<Manusheel> ok, sure.
<dipankar> Manusheel sir, ankur is setting up emulator in a couple of minutes
<Manusheel> dipankar: Great. Thanks for the update.
<dipankar> Manusheel Sir, are you having USR installed?
<ankurkhurana> Manusheel sir:it will take couple of minutes more
<dipankar> Manusheel sir.. you there?
<ankurkhurana> @all
<ankurkhurana> removing compiz didn't work out
<ankurkhurana> so striking out that option
<ankurkhurana> and thanks dipankar  for the help
<dipankar> anytime ankurkhurana
<dipankar> so compiz is not the problem
<Manusheel> dipankar: Sorry, got a call.
<Manusheel> I am back now.
<dipankar> no problem Manusheel sir
<Manusheel> dipankar: Yes, I do have USR on my machine.
<Manusheel> I have it on my machine since a long time :-)
<Manusheel> dipankar: I wish to re-set up USR on my mac pro machine too.
<Manusheel> Let me check the steps.
<Manusheel> ankurkhurana: Sure, thank you.
<dipankar> Correct me if I am wrong, compiz has an option which temporarily make left button work as it is
<dipankar> OR
<dipankar> compiz has an option for workaround that doesn't make left button work as it is.
<dipankar> ?
<ankurkhurana> compizconfig setting manager has an option of resetting everything to default
<ankurkhurana> making left click work like left click
<dipankar> hmm.. Manusheel Sir.. any lead?
<Manusheel> dipankar: Not really. I am not well versed with this part. We'll have to try both the options.
<Manusheel> dipankar: What are your thoughts on it?
<Manusheel> ankurkhurana: What do you think could be a good strategy?
<ankurkhurana> Manusheel sir, we need to investigate code.
<Manusheel> ok, sure Ankur.
<ankurkhurana> when we are done with color choosing part
<ankurkhurana> of xephyr, the left click changes
<ankurkhurana> that is the part when it happens
<dipankar> Manusheel sir, I was thinking of examining the .gconf folder closely
<dipankar> t keep a track what changes in that folder when xephyr is turned on
<dipankar> * t -> to
<dipankar> Manusheel Sir, Can't we get a log file similar to the shell.log in the .sugar/defaults/logs/
<dipankar> ?
<ankurkhurana> dipankar,
<dipankar> which might relate the mouse click to something
<Manusheel> dipankar: Sure. Examining the .gconf folder makes sense.
<Manusheel> dipankar: I think we can.
<Manusheel> Did you have a word with Luke about it?
<dipankar> Not till now. It was decided this morning (night for them) that Luke and David will start working on this bug this evening (morning for them)
<dipankar> How about I post their conversation of IRC
<Manusheel> dipankar: sure.
<Manusheel> That would be helpful.
<dipankar> Manusheel Sir, here  is the conversation that might be helpful
<dipankar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/454942/
<ankurkhurana> Manusheel sir, i think we should investigate .gconf file on our end see what happens.
<ankurkhurana> and get back to you and team with the results
<dipankar> dfarning, you around?
<Manusheel> ankurkhurana: Sure.
<dipankar> Manusheel sir, any lead?
<Manusheel> dipankar: on?
<ankurkhurana> Manusheel, I will get back to you with results as i investigate them.Can i ask for permission to leave as of now?
<dipankar> on the next step sir/..
<Manusheel> ankurkhurana: I'll be on IRC. Let us try to fix the issue by 8:00 pm today.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Let us work on the user interface issue.
<dipankar> the session bug?
<Manusheel> dipankar: Yes.
<Manusheel> We should work on that. Are you able to reproduce the issue at your end?
<dipankar> no problem sir
<Manusheel> dipankar: Were you able to see the issue on your machine?
<dipankar> yes sir
<dipankar> on the USR I downloaded from people.sl.org/dfarning
<dipankar> Manusheel sir: But I am unable to find it in mail
<dipankar> the bug on launchpad
<Manusheel> dipankar: Didn't get you. Could you please repeat.
<dipankar>  Manusheel sir: But I am unable to find it in mail
<dipankar> the bug on launchpad
<dipankar> I mean the mail in which this bug was taken up
<Manusheel> dipankar: Let us check the ubuntu sugar mailing list.
<Manusheel> I believe this would have been reported there.
<dipankar> Manusheel sir.. I found it
<dipankar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/542338
<Manusheel> Ok, great. Dipankar, neat.
<dfarning> good morning
<dipankar> hey dfarning good morning
<dfarning> dipankar, tested sugar again and my mouse is screw up:) I need to log off and log back in to fix it:( one minute.
<dipankar> dfarning, Manusheel Sir is online
<dipankar> too
<Manusheel> dfarning: Good morning David.
<dfarning> Yes, I was just reading the backlog.... good morning Manusheel
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> My nephew pinched his finger in a door.... had to take him to the doctor to get stitches:(  Thing have been strangly busy for the last couple of weeks!
<dipankar> thats sad..
<dipankar> poor guy.. how is he right now dfarning ?
<dfarning> dipankar,   yes, he is doing fine.  was up by 5:30 am.... running around full speed again.
<dfarning> dipankar, how are you coming on the bug?
<dipankar> :) Kids..
<Manusheel> dfarning: Sorry to hear. Glad he is running around with full speed again.
<dipankar> About the bug : We tried removing compiz, but that did not help much
<dfarning> yes, they are impressively healthy and bound back....
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> also dfarning , we are got info from ankur that if we reset from compiz manager. the left click works again
<dfarning> dipankar, I would suggest that you ping tomeu on #sugar he is guy who knows the most about gnome -> sugar interaction
<dfarning> dipankar, he is online now:)
<dipankar> ok dfarning, so shall we start with the session bug then?
<dipankar> oh sorry.. my bad
<dipankar> We are taking up the mouse click bug. :)
<dfarning> yes:)
<dipankar> didn't read your last line properly . dfarning :)
<dipankar> dfarning, I guess he is AFK
<dipankar> tomeu
<dfarning> dipankar, yes it often takes a while for people to respond.
<dipankar> :) I get it
<dipankar> dfarning, in the meantime. Can you help me with the package uploading of s-p-s. It will be a great help
<dfarning> while we are waiting it might be helpful to ask sebastion about the problem he is the lead developer SoaS project.  may be he faced the same issue
<dipankar> SoaS project??
<dfarning> the normal way of doing that is to ask sdz did you face this issue ^^ with SoaS
<dfarning> dipankar, SoaS is Sugar on a Stick. it is a fedora based distro which runs Sugar from a USB stick
<dfarning> the ^^ are little up arrows refering to a previouse conversation:)
<dipankar> sure.
<dfarning> sure, what is the issue with the s-p-s package?
<dipankar> tomeu replied back dfarning
<dfarning> dipankar, great
<dipankar> dfarning, please do correct me while having conversation with tomeu.. I am still a beginner :) Also I am not facing the problem myself :(
<dfarning> dipankar, certainly you are doing great.
<dipankar> dfarning, thanks you.
<dipankar> * thanks -> thank
<dipankar> dfarning, tomeu really takes some time to reply
<dfarning> dipankar,   yes, he might be doing something else or reviewing the bug.
<dipankar> hmm.. dfarning : about the s-p-s package problem
<dipankar> I tried uploading with the new method (bypass one), but unsuccessful
<dfarning> dipankar, one suggestion is to read http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html  It is kind of the standard for asking questions on mailing lists and IRC
<dipankar> this time I again got rejected and the reason this time is : Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~sugarteam/archive/ubuntu/lucid':
<dipankar> Could not find a PPA named 'archive' for 'sugarteam'.
<dipankar> ok sure dfarning
<dfarning> dipankar, what command did you use and what was the error?
<dipankar> dfarning, I will explain the steps in details:
<dipankar> 1. I made a file ~/.dput.cf
<dfarning> oops I am too slow.  I would suggest making the change to the first line of the change log and trying again.  Just to narrow  down where the problem lies.
<dipankar> What about Luke's method?
<dipankar> in which he suggests of not changing the changelog but still upload the package.. I am stuck on this method :)
<dfarning> He method is good.  As part of the debuging process we need to figure out which part of the upload is failing.  That can be trial and error.
<dipankar> ok
<dipankar> dfarning, sorry to divert again
<dipankar> alsroot has helped us:
<dipankar> http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1544#comment:16
<dfarning> dipankar, no need to apologize.  IRC is confusing because it works like people think:)  jumping from one topic to another as they wait for results on the various projects they are working on.
<dipankar> dfarning, the page is very confusing, need help a bit
<dfarning> dipankar,  I am reading the bug.   Alsroot is _very_ smart.  He is more of a computer scientists than a computer engineer:)  Always working on innovations and new ideas.
<dipankar> i guess alsroot already has the solution
<dipankar> he has provided the patch too
<dfarning> dipankar, yes.  his patch looks good.  I would suggest trying to apply it to the package in the Sugar Tree.
<dipankar> But dfarning, I am not having this issue :) Can you please try that out? Please..
<dfarning> dipankar, oops I meant the Ubuntu tree.
<dfarning> dipankar, sure one minute
<dipankar> thanks dfarning
<dipankar> Manusheel Sir, Can you provide the spreadsheet link?
<dipankar> on which we are to maintain the bugs listing?
<dfarning> dipankar, ok, I made the change to line 232 of /usr/bin/sugar-session -- now I need to log off and log back into sugar. one minute please.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Right now, you can just send me an e-mail. I'll add it to the spreadsheet. I have been doing it offline right now. Will be importing it to google spreadsheet over this weekend.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Will that be alright with you?
<dfarning> dipankar, awesome! It worked:)
<Manusheel> dipankar, dfarning: That is great.
<dipankar> Manusheel Sir, Thats perfectly fine. Just wanted to look at it.
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> dfarning: YAY! Another bug nearing its solution
<dfarning> dipankar, Lets thanks tomeu and alsroot on #sugar and tell them the fix worked.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Sure.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Yes, we should.
<dipankar> now we have to just patch it in sugar package
<dfarning> dipankar, would you like to take a step back from this bug and finish uploading s-p-s before we forget?
<dipankar> sure
<dipankar> dfarning, I made the .dput.cf file in ~/ dir
<dfarning> can you cut and paste your /dput.cf file so I can look at it?
<dipankar> with the entries: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454973/
<dipankar> then I ran : dput sugarteam-lucid sugar-presence-service-0.88_0.88.0-1_i386.changes
<dipankar> and then the package was rejected
<dipankar> forwarded you the rejection mail
<dfarning> dipankar, ok I think the incoming line in dput should be ~sugarteam/ppa
<dipankar> it should be just "~sugarteam/ppa"??
<dipankar> I am also having a confusion with that only dfarning
<dfarning> yes this is something canonical changes every couple of months:(
<dfarning> dipankar, what is you confussion?
<dipankar> the input line :)
<dfarning> dipankar, I think that line needs to match the instruction for uploading to ppa found on page https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa
<dipankar> dfarning, I think that not specifically mentioned there.
<dipankar> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<dipankar> hi neeraj
<neeraj> hi dipankar
<dfarning> i think it should match dput ppa:sugarteam/ppa  -> so we need to use ~sugarteam/ppa maybe ~sugarteam/ppa/ubuntu or something similar.
<dipankar> neeraj, here is a quick update: We have solved the mouse click bug, using a patch by alsroot
<dfarning> dipankar, I am pretty sure the we don't need to add the lucid on the end.
<neeraj> ok, I read the log.. I will go through the #sugar log for details
<dipankar> dfarning, okay. But the next problem is whenever I change the .dput.cf file and again try to run the command dput.. I get this message:
<dipankar> Package has already been uploaded to sugarteam-lucid on ppa.launchpad.net
<dipankar> Nothing more to do for sugar-presence-service-0.88_0.88.0-1_i386.changes
<dfarning> dipankar, progress:)
<dipankar> dfarning, I did not get it :).
<dipankar> <I didnot get what you are trying to say>
<dfarning> dipankar, this time it found the correct place to put the package....  but now it says a version of that package allready exits.
<dfarning> dipankar, we either need to 'bump' up the version number or delete the existing package from the ppa.
<dipankar> dfarning, I have already deleted the package
<dfarning> dipankar, try using the dput -f .... -f is a force flag.  It will tell dput that 'yes, I really want to do this.'
<dipankar> ok dfarning, I am giving it a try
<dipankar> dfarning, successful
<dipankar> now have to wait for approval
<Manusheel> neeraj: I would like to assign you and Dipankar the session bug.
<Manusheel> neeraj: Please start investigating this blocker.
<dipankar> Manusheel Sir. okay sir no problem
<neeraj> Manusheel Sir, ok
<dfarning> dipankar, great.  Somehow either dput or launchpad recoginized that the version had allread been uploaded and was rejecting it until you told it you knew what you we doing by upload the same version again.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Please have a discussion with Dipankar. I'll be back after a meeting. We'll try and get this issue fixed soon.
<Manusheel> neeraj*
<Manusheel> Sorry for the typo.
<dipankar> :) No Problem Sir
<dipankar> right on
<Manusheel> dipankar : :-)
<neeraj> Manusheel :np :)
<dfarning> Manusheel, I am going to make a cup of coffee and be back in a few minutes.  dipankar is make great progress
<Manusheel> neeraj : :-)
<dipankar> dfarning, again rejected. The same first error. :) have fwded you the email
<Manusheel> dfarning: You'll now see Neeraj in great action too.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Not a good news.
<dfarning> dipankar, look like we are back to the Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<dfarning> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<dfarning> sugar-presence-service-0.88 (0.88.0-1) unstable; urgency=low
<neeraj> Manusheel, thanks for your faith.. I am just having a little problem in settling down..
<dipankar> Manusheel Sir : Its just a new method we are trying out. We have the old method as back-up :) No worries :)
<dipankar> dfarning, I guess it is not getting pushed to Lucid
<Manusheel> dipankar and neeraj: Will be back after the meeting. Leave me a message if there is any urgent issue. I'll try my best to make myself available.
<dfarning> dipankar, did you use both the -f flag and the --force-lucid flag
<dipankar> no only the -f flag.
<dfarning> dipankar, we need both.
<dfarning> the incoming path tells us where the package should go
<dipankar> aww... how come I missed that.. :P
<Manusheel> dipankar: Thanks for the assurance :-) Hope we arrive at a good conclusion soon.
<dfarning> the -f flag tells us we are doing something that we know LP is going to be mad.
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> the --force-lucid flag tells us to build against the lucid distro
<dfarning> a lot of stuff:)
<dipankar> I didn't get that flag in help :)
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> ok! Now a new thing: unknown option --force-lucid
<dipankar> where should I put this flag exactly?
<dfarning> yes, I found a reference to the -f flag at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/28584
<dfarning> was --force-lucid the exact flag lfaraone said to use... I might have a typo in there.
<dipankar> I can't recall Luke Mentioning that.. Wish Luke was online. :)
<dfarning> dipankar, I am looking at $ dput my-ppa-force-hardy  P_V_source.changes
<dipankar> dfarning, the 'my-ppa-force-hardy' is the first line in the .dput.cf file in brackets
<dfarning> from https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Using packages from other distributions
<dfarning> dipankar, ahh got it.  The stuff in brackets is the human readable name for the ppa.... it does not actually do anything:)
<dipankar> dfarning, told you that!
<dfarning> dipankar, I would just change the top line in changelog.... We can go back to lfaraone shortcut once we know that we have something working:)
<dipankar> hehe.. the last resort!
<dipankar> no problem!
<dipankar> dfarning, will be done in a Jiffy
<lfaraone> dipankar / dfarning there's no "force flag" that you pass to dput. dput has no idea what hardy or intrepid or karmic is.
<dipankar> hey luke is back
<lfaraone> dipankar: what you have to do is create a new target for dput to upload to which has a custom path.
<lfaraone> dipankar: like I mentioned before, put something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/454785/ in your ~/.dput.cf file. then run "dput sugarteam-lucid <Changes File Goes Here>".
<dfarning> lfaraone, I am not understanding how the custom path and -f flag are interacting with the dput.cnf file.
<lfaraone> dfarning: the -f flag does something different, it forces an upload that has already been performed.
<dfarning> lfaraone, yes dipankar is facing that issue also becuase he is reusing a version number.
<lfaraone> dfarning: the custom path is specified in the ~/.dput.cf file so that dput doesn't put it in the default location
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay, then he needs to change the version number. I'd use something like "0.88.1really0.88.0-1~ppa1".
<dfarning> lfaraone, Is the custom path actually a location or is LP striping the 'lucid' off the end of the path and using it to identify the distro.
<lfaraone> dfarning: yes. :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, anyway.  I'll just listen again while you and dipankar work this out.
<dfarning> lfaraone, we found a useable patch for the mousebug issue and neeraj has joined us.  A good idea might be to have dipankar talke neeraj through the process of applying the patch and uploading the packages
<lfaraone> dfarning: basically, LP looks at the first part of the upload path for the user / team the PPA belongs to. The second identifies the PPA itself. The third, if present, overrides the distro. If you use a ftp client, you'll see that none of these directories actually exist :)
<lfaraone> dfarning: you could dput to ~example.invalid/windows/vista on ppa.launchpad.net and it would hapilly allow you to upload, but the queue management software would reject it :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, teaching is one of the best ways of learning.  Then you can help explain stuff if diankar gets confused
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok got it.  Then I think the path name should be ~sugarteam/ppa/ubuntu/lucid  instead of ~sugarteam/archive/ubuntu/lucid because our ppa is named ppa.
<lfaraone> dfarning: yeah, I think archive only works if you have a single PPA :)
<lfaraone> dfarning: I just tested and got "Could not find a PPA named 'archive' for 'sugarteam'."
<dfarning> neeraj, it looks like we lost dipankar are you ready to apply a patch to fix the mouse button bug?
<dfarning> lfaraone, yes that makes sense.
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay, I just did a test upload of the GNU Hello (world) package. working dput entry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454995/
<dfarning> lfaraone, great that all make sense now:)
<dfarning> lfaraone, this morning dipankar talked to tomeu and alsroot about the mouse button problem.  alsroot suggested that we use the patch at http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/jhconvert/repos/mainline/blobs/master/patches/0.86/1544.patch as a workaround until upstream fixes the issue.
<dipankar> dfarning, I still did not get what lfaraone was saying..
<ankurkhurana> Hello David ,Luke
<dipankar> dfarning, are you there?
<dfarning> hello ankurkhurana. dipankar. He can re-explain it:) the developers at LP did something clever.  That is a little hard to understand:(
<dipankar> oh.. ankurkhurana , dfarning has left for coffee he was mentioning about a couple of minutes back :)
<neeraj__> dipankar, can u guide me in creating a patch for fixing that mouse
<ankurkhurana> I have joined right now and it seems that you are working on presence service
<dipankar> yup ankurkhurana
<ankurkhurana> As you are going for it, i think i should start for session bug
<dipankar> neeraj__, sorry buddy. I also don't know about patching
<ankurkhurana> as it might not be a very good thing to jump in between
<ankurkhurana> neeraj, there was a documentation about patching, sent in by chirag.
<dipankar> please do have a look at the patch at : http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/jhconvert/repos/mainline/blobs/master/patches/0.86/1544.patch
<ankurkhurana> you might have a look at it.http://paste.ubuntu.com/455001/
<ankurkhurana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455001/
<dipankar> neeraj you can try patching, but please don't upload the package until you are 100% sure of it
<neeraj__> dipankar, ok
<dfarning> dipankar, are any of the seeta guys who have done patches for packages around now?  Or should we wait till lfaraone returns to work on that
<neeraj__> I will be back in 15-20 min.. :)
<dipankar> dfarning, patching guys are not around at the moment
<dipankar> :(
<ankurkhurana> dipankar,  can we give it a try?
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, ok
<dfarning> dipankar, lets set that aside until luke gets back.
<dipankar> but ankurkhurana, complete process till packaging only. Once done, try installing the .deb that is created on machine
<dipankar> if the package serves the purpose then only upload it.
<dfarning> dipankar, are you ready to finish upload s-p-s?
<dfarning> weird... I am now getting really long lags
<dfarning> somethime over a minute.
<dipankar> dfarning, I am ready with the package. But ppa is rejecting them everytime I try to upload
<lfaraone> dfarning: back.
<lfaraone> dfarning: what command are you using to upload? what is the contents of your dput.cf file?
<dfarning> lfaraone, dipankar is doing the uploads
<lfaraone> dipankar: see above.
<lfaraone> dfarning: sorry, meant that to go to dipankar but autocompletion steered me wrong :)
<dfarning> I often send things to bert instead of bernie:(
<dipankar> lfaraone, the contents of my .dput.cf files:http://paste.ubuntu.com/455007/
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> command for upload: dput -f sugarteam-lucid sugar-presence-service-0.88_0.88.0-1_i386.changes --force-lucid
<dipankar> ignore the --force-lucid part
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. "--force-lucid" doesn't do anything, you know :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: so the error you're getting is?
<dipankar> yeah..
<dipankar> lfaraone, the uploading is rejected
<dipankar> by ppa
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. what error is the PPA software giving you?
<dipankar> Rejected:
<dipankar> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<dipankar> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<dipankar> lfaraone, just a minute, let me try once more
<dipankar> lfaraone, : Now a new problem is arising: when I run the command dput.. i get the follwinf o/p:
<dipankar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455008/
<lfaraone> dipankar: look at the last message, line 11.
<lfaraone> dipankar: what does that seem to mean to you?
<dipankar> lfaraone, : I guess it is due to wrong address in input?
<lfaraone> dfarning: well, that's possible. it also could be a transient problem with your local internet connection.
<ankurkhurana> dipankar,  can't it mean connection error?
<lfaraone> * dipankar
<dipankar> hmm... well there are possibilities
<lfaraone> dipankar: hm. I'm getting the issue too. Launchpad must be having problems at the moment.
<dipankar> that explains the lag here too.. we all were facing some kind of lag.. may be its due to some internet problem only
<lfaraone> dipankar: Canonical folks are looking into it, we'll find out soon enough.
<dipankar> lfaraone, that is great
<ankurkhurana> dipankar(FYI), this is for you,run ping 59.179.243.70 in different terminal window.It will work for your ISP, .Just check that whenever you give command, you are connected.this time it might not be case, but in case u need.
<dipankar> dfarning, can you please help ankurkhurana getting started with the session bug
<dipankar> thanks ankurkhurana ... handy tip!
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, its working fine
<dipankar> 0% packet loss
<ankurkhurana> good, just keep it runnning :), it is always handy.
<dipankar> :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: it should work now.
<dipankar> I will give it a try
<dipankar> lfaraone, dfarning, ankurkhurana : Package uploaded. Now to wait for approval
<ankurkhurana> dfarning, lfaraone  can you help me get started with the session bug
<ankurkhurana> ?
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: the mouse one?
<dipankar> lfaraone, The mouse bug is solved. Used a patch workaround by alsroot
<lfaraone> dipankar: did you apply the patch to Sugar and upload it?
<dipankar> that part is left
<ankurkhurana> no,
<lfaraone> dipankar: and have you forwarded the patch upstream to Debian? :)
<ankurkhurana> i was talking about the sugar session crash
<dipankar> nope :(
<ankurkhurana> when selected at log in window
<dipankar> lfaraone, rejected again: fwded you the e-mail
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. read the first line: "Upload rejected because it contains binary packages. Ensure you are using `debuild -S`, or an equivalent command, to generate only the source package before re-uploading"
<dipankar> okay
<lfaraone> dipankar: when you build a package for upload to a PPA, it needs to be a source upload.
<dipankar> ok
<lfaraone> dipankar: so instead of "git-buildpackage", you need to do tell git-buildpackage to do a source-only build.
<dipankar> hm. okay
<lfaraone> dipankar: what would you pass to git-buildpackage to tell it that?
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, , would you like to switch to channel #seeta and we can get started on the session bug while luke and dipankar finish up here?
<ankurkhurana> yes
<ankurkhurana> definetly
<lfaraone> dipankar: (remember that git-buildpackage ignores parameters it doesn't understand and passes them along unmodified to debuild)
<ankurkhurana> *definitely
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, ok just ping me in #seeta when you are set.
<dipankar> in that case lfaraone I would use git-buildpackage -S
<lfaraone> dipankar: good, that's correct.
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> thanks for the hint
<dipankar> lfaraone, I forgot how to use the git-buildpackage command
<dipankar> can you show it once again?
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, you just invoke "git-buildpackage -S" inside the directory that contains the unpacked sources and the debian/ folder.
<dipankar> I am doing that.. But I am getting s-p-s not in git repository
<dipankar> ls .git returned nothing
<lfaraone> dipankar: is this inside the folder that you checked out from git with debcheckout?
<dipankar> lfaraone, : I forgot where I did that.. :( there are so many files on the home folder
<lfaraone> dipankar: "find | grep .git" should list all of the paths that contain ".git"
<dipankar> lfaraone, started
<lfaraone> dipankar: hm?
<dipankar> lfaraone, I made a new folder 'work10' and did debcheckout and copied the .orig tarball there
<lfaraone> dipankar: mk.
<dipankar> okay..
<dipankar> now the debsign part
<lfaraone> dipankar: it's in the channel logs. see http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/24/%23ubuntu-sugarteam.html#t15:20
<dipankar> lfaraone, done
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> I was just saying my status on terminal
<dipankar> I remember the steps to debsign. :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, uploaded the package. now to wait for the approval
<dipankar> kandarpk, you can join ankurkhurana dfarning and neeraj on # seeta
<kandarpk> ok dipankar, thanks
<dipankar> no problem kandarpk. :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, Finally!!!
<dipankar> the package is accepted!!
<lfaraone> dipankar: cool.
<dipankar> thanks to you and david
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> nice
<dipankar> btw lfaraone :do you happen to be in school right now?
<lfaraone> dipankar: no, had my terminal final on Wed.
<dipankar> lfaraone : oh.. i see.. :) nice
<dipankar> lfaraone: we should mention about this in mailing list as mentioned
<lfaraone> dipankar: which?
<dipankar> so that users can remove the s-p-s and revert back to 0.88.0-1 from 0.88.0-2
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. The command is "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sugar-presence-service=0.88.0-1"
<lfaraone> dipankar: if you think it'd be useful, would you write up an email explaining the problem and illustrating the solution? Send it to me when you're done and I'll look it over to ensure it's accurate, and we can then send it out to the list. Sound good?
<dipankar> sure lfaraone, but it would take sometime :(
<dipankar> lfaraone : but I will definitely do it
<lfaraone> dipankar: would you rather I write it? (I don't mind, I just thought you might find it a good exercise to explain what we did today)
<dipankar> I will write it lfaraone, its just that I am sitting here for 5 hrs straight now :) and need to have dinner. After that I will send in the e-mail before I go to sleep
<lfaraone> dipankar: heh, by all means.
<dipankar> lfaraone: :). Next task is the patching I guess
<lfaraone> dipankar: yeah. \
<lfaraone> hey Ian_Daniher.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am off for dinner. be back in half an hour :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. when you're back, I drew up a draft of the email at http://openetherpad.com/7gazEqwLOB. If you compose the mail there, we can work on it in real-time.
<dfarning> lfaraone, have you seen the bug where the sugar session crashes immediately after starting.  I have not seen it for a while.
<dfarning> lfaraone, it seems to crash before creating any logs in .sugar
<lfaraone> dfarning: nope. in that case, ~/.xsession-errors is a good place to look methinks.
<lfaraone> dfarning: btw, I'll probably be afk for an hour, I have to prep for the imminent delivery of a new refrigerator.
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok see you then.  And yep you are right.  IIRC the problem has something to do with the way ubuntu created new xsessions.
<dipankar> lfaraone, you online?
<dipankar> *around?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yep, what's up?
<dipankar> I am working on the e-mail.
<dipankar> lfaraone, please tell me if I am going in the right direction? I haven't written a mail like this before.:P
<lfaraone> dipankar: give me a sec.
<dipankar> sure lfaraone
<lfaraone> dipankar: I'm making a few changes, mostly stylistic. What I've read so far is accurate technically.
<lfaraone> (which is what I was looking for. I wasn't expecting /Fairwell to Arms/)
<dipankar> lfaraone, sorry about the last line /farewell to arms/.. I didn't get it..
<lfaraone> dipankar: I meant what you wrote was good.
<dipankar> oh... thanks lfaraone
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay, I think it's ready to send out. want to mail it to the list?
<dipankar> lfaraone, just to clarify, what is GDM? I have heard of it in session selection
<lfaraone> dipankar: GDM is the GNOME Display Manager
<lfaraone> dipankar: the "user picker"
<dipankar> hm.. ohk..
<dipankar> Don't get me wrong, I am not sure of the link of s-p-s to GDM.
<dipankar> lfaraone, the session bug still exists
<dipankar> even after using the proper packages of s-p-s
<dipankar> :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: the session bug. I'm not familiar.
<dipankar> lfaraone, kandarp and ankur are working with David on the session selection bug only right now
<lfaraone> dipankar: that's been fixed...
<lfaraone> dipankar: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/542345
<dfarning> hey luke, can you log into channel #seeta
<dfarning> hey dipankar looks like you have this pretty wrapped up... do you want to wait until monday to work on the mouse patch? or poke at it tomorrow:)
<dipankar> anytime you feel like dfarning :)
<dfarning> Ok,  ill be here this evening.... when you get up:)
<dipankar> sure dfarning, just last thing: what is the mailing list address and what should be the subject?
<dfarning> ubuntu-sugarteam@lists.ubuntu.com whatever you what is good for a subject.
<dipankar> how about : Sugar Start-UP bug SOLVED??
<dfarning> dipankar, sounds good:)
<dipankar> dfarning, sent it.. you will be receiving it soon
<dfarning> dipankar, thanks and good work again today:)
<dipankar> Thanks dfarning, Glad that I am contributing to Open Source world. I always had a dream to do so. I am glad I chose to work with you guys
<dfarning> dipankar, get it is rather satisfying:)
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> good night dfarning
<dipankar> see you in 8 hrs :( loong time.. :(
<dfarning> good night
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-06-26
<dipankar> dfarning, around?
<dipankar> lfaraone, around?
<dipankar> dfarning, ??
<dfarning> dipankar, goodmorning
<dipankar> goodmorning dfarning
<dipankar> just saw your email
<dipankar> happy that work has been divided
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> Does it make sense?
<dipankar> yup sure. Actually Manu Sir explained me before hand on phone
<dfarning> Ah great.  I really didn't understand until I wrote it down.
<dfarning> dipankar, whenever you are ready we can start poking at the mouse patch.
<dipankar> yup
<dipankar> dfarning, we can start right now. I think we have an hour or so.
<dipankar> before you and Luke go to sleep :)
<dfarning> great are you familar with the patch system?
<dipankar> no dfarning, I am not aware of that. Have documentation by Chirag, but not clear.
<dfarning> dipankar, ok the standard way to share modification in linux is via 'patches'
<dipankar> ok
<dfarning> the little piece of code that we solveing the mouse issue was called a patch. do you still have the link for it?
<dfarning> dipankar,  can you review the explanation of patch at   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patch_(Unix)
<dipankar> dfarning, I lost the link. Let me check the logs
<dfarning> ok I found the patch example at http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1544#comment:16
<dfarning> dipankar, found it ^^
<dipankar> dfarning, got it
<dipankar> http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/jhconvert/repos/mainline/blobs/master/patches/0.86/1544.patch
<dipankar> oops.. didn't see yours.. :)
<dipankar> ok dfarning, I went through the wiki page
<dfarning> does it make a little sense?
<dipankar> I guess I got the idea. Its similar to patches for computer games. They release patches to fix some bugs. [PS: I used to play __a lot__]
<dfarning> if we look at the existing patch we see that the changed file is in /usr/bin/sugar-session
<dfarning> :)
<dfarning> so we need to get the source for that package
<dfarning> we can use the command apt-get -u source sugar-session-0.88 to get it
<dipankar> one second David. I need to be on desktop
<dfarning> dipankar, ok just ping me when you are ready
<dipankar> actually USR installed on Desktop
<dipankar> David.. how about icome in 5 minutes..
<dfarning> fine
<dipankard> dfarning, I am on my desktop :)
<dfarning> ok try download the source with the command given above.
<dipankard> ok.. dfarning let me first check the sugar-session file
<dipankard> dfarning, something opened up, but nothing is coming onit
<dfarning> dipankard, what do you mean?
<dipankard> dfarning, Its like, when I did above $cd /usr/bin/
<dipankard> then $sugar-session
<dipankard> a window opened up
<dipankard> like the sugar
<dipankard> but icons on it
<dfarning> ok you went to the /usr/bin dir and ran the command 'sugar-session'
<dipankard> yes
<dfarning> and the session failed to start?
<dipankard> no
<dipankard> it started
<dipankard> but with no icons
<dipankard> only gray background
<dipankard> Ahh.. I see its the bug you told me
<dfarning> ahh. are you in a terminal in gnome?
<dipankard> yup
<dipankard> dfarning, I am not getting the directory you are mentioning
<dfarning> ok then that is the problem sugar-session will not run properly inside gnome.  Instead you have to sugar-emulator
<dipankard> :(
<dfarning> sugar-emulator is a thin 'wrapper' which set up the sugar session with the existing gnome session.
<dipankard> ok.. sugar-emulator is working great
<dfarning> when you sellect the sugar 'session' from the log in screen it directly calls sugar-session
<dfarning> ok lets use an editor to look at the sugar-session file
<dipankard> ok
<dipankard> got it
<dipankard> opened it
<dfarning> ok now let's look at what changed in the patch
<dipankard> ok
<dfarning>     client.set_string('/apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier',
<dfarning> 7	-                      'disabled')
<dfarning> 8	+                      '<Super>')
<dfarning> the - and + mean that the stuff on line 7 was replaced with the stuff on line 8
<dfarning> so now we need to go to the sugar-session file and look for that line
<dfarning> hmmm looks similar to line 233.
<dfarning> what in on line 232 and 233 in your file?
<dipankard> I lost track dfarning, Let me rewind a bit. The first part line 7 and 8 are from patch file?
<dipankard> right?
<dfarning> yes
<dipankard> my bad.. I was looking at sugar-session file :(
<dfarning> got it now?
<dipankard> yup. on both files
<dfarning> what in on line 232 and 233 in your file?
<dipankard> yes David. 232 and 233
 * lfaraone is back.
<dipankard> hi lfaraone
<dfarning> does line 233 contain 'disabled')
<dipankard> yes David. 233 contains 'disabled'
<dfarning> hey lfaraone glad you are back I was starting to explain patching a packaging by show what we are trying to change in the /usr/bin/sugar-session file.
<dfarning> dipankard, the entire point of our patch is to change that line to '<Super>') :)
<dipankard> ok.. :) But why? I mean what does client.get_string() actually do?
<dfarning> lfaraone, would you mind walking dipankard though the process of creating a package patch?
<dfarning> dipankard I am not exactly sure, in this instance we are just using a existing patch written by alsroot to fix our package :)
<dipankard> ohk.. dfarning..
<dipankard> I guess the file name in consideration is written on the top of the patch file
<dipankard> followed by the line no. where the modification is to be done
<dipankard> and finally what is the modification required.
<dfarning> yes and the third line is the line number of the orginal changes
<lfaraone> dipankard: yes. rather than being written by hand, it's generated programmatically.
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok I'll shut up and listen:)
<dipankard> ok lfaraone, like we have dch for changelog entry
<lfaraone> dipankard: yes. git has built-in support for patch generation.
<dipankard> ok
<lfaraone> dipankard: so you have the unpacked sources of the Debian package in your current directory, right?
<dipankard> lfaraone, : I think no. which package shall I download?
<dipankard> using debcheckout?
<dfarning> lfaraone, we were look at the file in /usr/bin (its final install detestation) rather than as part of a package
<lfaraone> dipankard: sugar-0.88, I think.
<dipankard> ok lfaraone just a minute
<dipankard> btw lfaraone, how do you delete whole folder in Ubuntu?
<dipankard> I always get a msg : 'Folder not empty' while doing 'shift + del'
<lfaraone> dipankard: I have not seen that message.
<dipankard> :)
<dipankard> lfaraone, It will take sometime (slow internet speed here)
<dipankard> ^^ Package downloading
<lfaraone> dipankard: okay, in the interim, I'll go into some explanation.
<dipankard> sure lfaraone, that will be great
<lfaraone> dipankard: there are a variety of ways to modify upstream sources in Debian packages. The most obvious is to change the file directly in the source package.
<lfaraone> dipankard: This is seen as a poor practice by many because it both creates problems when rebasing on a new upstream version (you lose the changes) and makes it harder to inspect the chagnes made.
<dipankard> ok
<lfaraone> dipankard: therefore, a number of patch systems have been created.
<lfaraone> dipankard:  a quick overview of them is at http://wiki.debian.org/debian/patches
<lfaraone> dipankard: the one that people seem to be standardizing on now is "3.0 (quilt)"
<lfaraone> dipankard: this uses a patch system called quilt that Debian's dpkg now supports natively. Therefore, it requires no additional dependencies during build.
<lfaraone> dipankard: when you look at the page I linked, you see a column, "Accepts diff -u output"
<dipankard> ok
<lfaraone> dipankard: diff is the program typically invoked to create diffs. (and is used by git to create diffs). What does the '-u' option do?
<dipankard> I think it is to decide the file type or something related to unicode
<dipankard> I am unable to recall it 'unicode' or 'unified'.. something like that lfaraone
<lfaraone> dipankard: well, according to the man page for diff(1), it outputs a "unified diff". This is what we're seeing in the patch that was linked.
<lfaraone> dipankard: in the future, if you're unsure about a command option, running "man <Name of Command>" and looking through the resulting page is usually a good way to start.
<dipankard> ok
<dipankard> got it lfaraone
<lfaraone> dipankard: so according to the table, 3.0 (quilt), the patch system we're using in sugar-0.88, accepts that output without any modifications.
<dipankard> lfaraone, a doubt here.. by 'accepts' what are you referring?
<dfarning> :) lfaraone runs a tight ship when he is teaching. I wouldn't want to miss and assignments for him:)
<dfarning> s/and/any/
<lfaraone> dipankard: you can provide that as a patch to the application.
<lfaraone> dipankard: We store patches for Debian packages in a folder debian/patches/
<dipankard> yup..
<lfaraone> dipankard: so since we know that the patch that we're working with is accepted natively by 3.0 (quilt), we can just include the file in debian/patches/.
<lfaraone> dipankard: so that quilt knows the order in which to apply patches, we also have to add the patch file name to debian/patches/series.
<dipankard> ok.
<dipankard> got it
<lfaraone> dipankard: I'll be back in 15 minutes. Try and download the patch, add it to the series, and attempt a build of the pacakge. (hint: for the package build you'll need to use "git-buildpackage --git-ignore-new" to avoid git complaining about the lack of a commit)
<dipankard> ok lfaraone I will try
<dipankar> dfarning, I am setting up clocks to be in sync with you
<dipankar> can you please tell me your city
<dipankar> >?
<dipankar> also time zone can be useful..
<dfarning> I am in the same time zone as chicago -- Central Standard Time
<dfarning> dipankar you can set the clock in gnome to point to several areas.
<dipankar> dfarning, done that.. :)
<dipankar> I have set clocks for Luke and yours
<dfarning> cool I use it all the time (no pun intended)
<dipankar> my.. you have one hour time difference among yourselves.. :)
<dfarning> yes nearly neighbors. well halfway across the country
<dipankard> :)
<dipankar> dfarning, How do make a .patch file.. its so confusing
<dipankar> have to take care of line numbers too
<dipankar> ?
<dfarning> dipankar in this case I think that you can just download the one alsroot make and stick in the the /debian/patches/ dir
<dipankar> where is the download dfarning ? I seem to not find it on that page
<dipankar> http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/jhconvert/repos/mainline/blobs/master/patches/0.86/1544.patch
<dfarning> lfaraone, might have a clever way of doing it.... but I would just click 'raw blob data' and cut and paste the results in to a file on my local machine
<dipankar> :)
<lfaraone> dfarning: I just cd'd into the releveant directory and did "wget http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/jhconvert/repos/mainline/blobs/raw/fad664ab8f1b068f4f38a3871944a7dd3aa6284b/patches/0.86/1544.patch"
<dfarning> lfaraone, you must forgive me. I am almost 40 and technology confuses me:)
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> ok dfarning, copied the patch
<dipankar> now shall I add it at the end of the series file?
<dfarning> yes.
<dfarning> then I think you will be ready to run git-buildpackage with the proper flags.
<lfaraone> dfarning: add the file name to the series file, yes. putting the patch itself in its own file in debian/patches/ :)
<lfaraone> * dipankard
<dfarning> lfaraone, Then the build system just iterates though the list of patches in the series files and applies them in order when the package is being built?
<lfaraone> dfarning: Yes.
<dipankar> ok lfaraone / dfarning : done with the first two steps:
<dipankar> now to run the packaging
<lfaraone> dipankard: aside, you should read http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html at some point so you understand how quilt works in general.
<dipankar> hey lfaraone : shouldn't we use -S too with the flags?
<lfaraone> dipankard: use -S when you want to do a source upload. In this case, we want to check that the patch was applied when the package is built.
<dipankar> ok
<dfarning> dipankar you are going to have to slow down. You are nearly done with you and  neeraj's work queue:)
<dipankar> ok lfaraone : some error on dependencies.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/455295/ I think I missed something
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay, so install the missing dependency listed, right?
<dipankar> i suppose luke is referring to me :)
<dipankar> python empy
<dfarning> yes
<dfarning> that is correct
<dipankar> :( How do I add the dependency now. I only know they are in debian/control file
<lfaraone> dipankard: you should install them on your local system using apt-get.
<dipankar> ohk
<dipankar> lfaraone: What is the use of 'python-empy'
<dipankar> ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: that's a good question. I've no idea off the top of my head, but it's needed for Sugar to build :) To find out the utility of a package, use "aptitude show <Package Name>"
<dipankar> lfaraone: ok.. :) This is very __big__ package..
<dfarning> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=python-empy
<dipankar> dfarning: I had a talk with neeraj
<dfarning> dipankar yes
<dipankar> last night
<dipankar> he told me he may not be able to join us before 4pm IST
<dipankar> so he told if patching is urgent then I continue with it
<dfarning> ok, that is fine it will give you the chance to teach him how to upload a package:)
<dipankar> yeah sure
<dipankar> I always to document every new process that I learn here so that team members can go through it too. :)
<dipankar> *have to
<dipankar> ok lfaraone: I am left with signing now
<dipankar> debsign :)
<dfarning> dipankar on my matrix I tried to identify special skills so that person can teach others as the team grows.
<dipankar> ohk..
<dipankar> dfarning, I guess from next week (after this week's work) we will have to stick to the matrix then :)
<dipankar> no problem :)
<dfarning> dipankar well we still need manu to agree that it is a sane way of organizing our efforts:)
<dipankar> dfarning / lfaraone : I had a question in mind : the dependencies that the packages are associated with. Are they needed to be installed on my local machine while building?
<lfaraone> dipankar: build-deps do.
<dipankar> ok that means there are more than one dependencies : packages and build..
<dfarning> lfaraone, I thought build-deps were automatically installed at build time if they are listed in the control file?
<dipankar> package dependencies are not required to be installed on local machine while building a package
<lfaraone> dipankar: on the build daemons, yes. but on the machines of us mere mortals, no.
<lfaraone> dipankar: Yeah. There are a set of deps for the source package, and a different set of deps for each bin package.
<dfarning> dipankar there are two types of dependencies build time and run time
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> ok,
<dipankar> dfarning, I am done with the package.
<dipankar> need some one to try it (test) for mouse bug removal :)
<dipankar> kandarpk, are you around?
<kandarpk> yes
<dfarning> dipankar you can just install the package in our your own system and make sure that line 232 of /usr/bin/sugar-session is the new value.
<dipankar> hi kandarpk Sir, can you please try the package? I am sending it over to you.
<dfarning> We proved that change worked a couple of hours ago.
<lfaraone> dipankar: you can also use file-roller to inspect the deb. all a deb is is an archive with some other files worked.
<dipankar> oh yeah..
<dipankar> forgot about file roller
<lfaraone> dipankar: basically, inside a deb, there is a data and a control archive. look in data then in usr/bin/sygar-session.
 * lfaraone is out for the night, it's 00h30 here. 
<dfarning> kandarpk, are you going to try to install a debian test system today?
<kandarpk> dfarning, yes
<dfarning> dipankar how does the archive look?
<dipankar> lfaraone, : what was the syntax for file roller? file-roller <package name>
<kandarpk> I'll install a debian system
<dfarning> kandarpk, great ping me if you have questions
<kandarpk> dfarning, thanks
<kandarpk> I'll ask if face any problem
<dfarning> dipankar yes that is correct
<dipankar> dfarning, strange it is not opening..
<kandarpk> dipankar, couldn't receive the files you sent
<dfarning> dipankar try clicking on the file in the file manager.
<dipankar> I am sending it through here, It is showing me connection error
<kandarpk> dipankar, are they meant to fix the mouse problem ?
<dipankar> yes
<kandarpk> ok
<dfarning> dipankar I think you have to install the binutils for fileroller to open .deb files
<dfarning> binutils package
<kandarpk> dipankar, my problem was fixed yesterday so wont be able to test them
<dipankar> ohk..
<dipankar> kandarpk..
<dipankar> :)
<kandarpk> you can mail them to ankur
<dipankar> dfarning, this is strange.. which tarball to open??
<dfarning> dipankarit will be named something like sugar-.88 and end with .deb
<kandarpk> dfarning, shoould I install the stable release or the testing distribution of debian ?
<dipankar> dfarning,
<dipankar> lfaraone,
<dipankar> checking done
<dipankar> patch was successful
<kandarpk> dipankar, well done :)
<dipankar> thanks kandarpk ,
<dfarning> kandarpk, we want to test against the testing distro
<dipankar> dfarning, lfaraone : I am signing the package and uploading them to ppa
<kandarpk> ok
<dfarning> dipankar nice. did you edit the changelog to indicate that you added a patch and then increased the version number
<dipankar> dfarning, nope.. just tested. I guess I have run the buildpackage again with source only so that it can be uploaded to PPA.
<dipankar> *have to
<dfarning> dipankar those build flags confuse me:(
<dipankar> :) I am too confused with them a bit
<dipankar> I guess -S is for the source only.
<dipankar> and is important for ppa upload
<dipankar> dfarning, I see you sent it new tasks :)
<dfarning> dipankar I had to add the activity circle or you would be done by noon:)
<dipankar> haha :) I was thinking of taking sometime off
<dipankar> no problem
<dipankar> I will work a little bit slower this time
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> I sent manu a list of other bugs that I think he will assign today or tomorrow.
<dipankar> ok dfarning :)
<dipankar> I guess you should have some sleep :) dfarning Its nearing 0000 hrs there
<dfarning> dipankar I was going to stay up until you uploaded the package and then go to bed:)
<dipankar> ohk..
<dipankar> I am changing the changelog
<dipankar> making the source only package
<dfarning> dipankar your successes are creating the momentum for the rest of the team and project.  It does not hurt that Luke is a savant:)
<dipankar> dfarning, I am glad that I am living up to team's expectations. Luke and you are very experienced. I am very happy to be working with you guys
<dfarning> dipankar yes, I think that I will go to bed now so that I can be up by 6 in case anyone else needs help tomorrow.
<dfarning> good night
<dipankar> dfarning, the package is rejected.. :P
<dipankar> I will try to solve this myslef now
<dipankar> you can have some rest :)
<dipankar> ggod night
<dipankar> *good
<kandarpk> dfarning, good night
<dipankar> kandarpk sir, you around?
<kandarpk> yup
<dipankar> will you try patching?
<dipankar> and uploading the package to ppa?
<kandarpk> wont be able to do that
<kandarpk> have to leave at 11:15
<dipankar> no problem :)
<kandarpk> send me the link
<kandarpk> lets to the package
<dipankar> actually its all in IRC (here only)
<dipankar> you have open-up the log and follow up the steps :)
<kandarpk> send me the package then
<kandarpk> ok
<dipankar> I guess I should handle it :), after all its already 10:45
<kandarpk> hmm
<kandarpk> sorry
<dipankar> I hope you don't mind that :)
<dipankar> see you in the evening then :)
<dipankar> bye sir
<kandarpk> ok
<kandarpk> bye
<dfarning> good afternoon neeraj_gupta
<neeraj_gupta> good afternoon dfarning
<neeraj_gupta> I am ready for completing the mouse-bug task.
<neeraj_gupta> Please let me know exactly how should I proceed..?
<dfarning> neeraj_gupta, hmmm how far did dip get this morning?
<neeraj_gupta> hmm.. I don't know.. I haven't talked to him since last night..
<neeraj_gupta> hmm.. should I ask him? and if lfaraone guided him.. then I can look at the ubuntu-sugar seeta log..
<dfarning> neeraj_gupta, looks like he uploaded the package and it sucessfully built about two hours ago:)
<dfarning> see https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+packages
<neeraj_gupta> oh.. great :)
<neeraj_gupta> I will ask  him the procedure.. or read the documentation to clear my doubts :)
<dfarning> Yes, we worked then channel so everything should be logged.
<dfarning> neeraj_gupta, do you have something else you want to learn or work on?
<neeraj_gupta> dfarning, I am going through the log and will try to do these things first.. I guess it will take max to max 20-30 min..
<neeraj_gupta> If u have something on which I can work or learn right now
<neeraj_gupta> then tell me..
<neeraj_gupta> I have a lots of free time till Monday morning :)
<dfarning> neeraj_gupta,   ok, I will be around most of the day, just ping me.  I am looking into the the issue of why starting the usr.desktop leaves the desktop grey. we can start on that when you are ready.
<neeraj_gupta> I am ready now :).. I don't think I have any important work for the next 6-8 hrs :)
<neeraj_gupta> Whenever you feel like that we can start fixing then ping me :) preferably first on seeta id.. My vm remains minimized mostly :)
<dfarning> neeraj_gupta, ok :)  Can you start by upgrading your system so we pull in the latest packages.
<neeraj_gupta> hmm.. I just updated my whole lucid and USR.iso installation..
<dfarning> neeraj_gupta, have you updated lucid since dipankar upload the new sugar session package?
<neeraj_gupta> I updated my lucid(on which USR is installed) like 3-4 hrs ago.. let me run it again.. apart from running upgrade and update command do I need to check anything?
<neeraj_gupta> like in software sources?
<dfarning>  neeraj, have you update software sources to include ubuntu-proposed to fix the gdm bug we were talking about yesterday?
<neeraj_gupta> k
<neeraj_gupta> sugar-session package is getting upgraded..
<neeraj_gupta> ubuntu-proposed ? pre-released update?
<neeraj_gupta> dfarning, for including ubuntu-proposed fix, which filed I should check in software-sources..
<neeraj_gupta> As far as I am able to figure out, you are telling me about pre-released updates(under updates)
<dfarning> neeraj_gupta, I would select -updates, -proposed, and -backports
<neeraj_gupta> k.. :)
<dfarning> neeraj_gupta, yes that is correct -proposed is the bleed edge fixes, -updates is stuff that has lived in -proposed for a couple of weeks and not caused any problems and -backports is work that has been done for the next release of ubuntu (10.10) and then backported to 10.04
<neeraj_gupta> ok.. thanks for elaborating :)..
<neeraj_gupta> I will get dc for a min.. I am switching to high speed connection for downloading these updates..
<dfarning> dipankar, good after noon:)
<dipankar> hi dfarning, good morning :)
<dfarning> dipankar,  are you ready to help neeraj fix the problems with the usr.desktop?
<dipankar> dfarning, okay, but is it possible if we could move slow a bit?
<dfarning> dipankar, I can explain what is wrong and you can work together to fix it.  With the emphasis on you explaining and neeraj doing:)
<dipankar> dfarning, okay..
<dfarning> dipankar, sure. is your mind full from working with lfaraone?
<dfarning> dipankar, neeraj the problem that we are working on is the fact that when you run usr.desktop the desktop is grey.
<dfarning> going to the logs it shows that some thing is wrong with the icons
<dfarning> this makes us wonder why the Sugar desktop works while the usr remix fails
<dfarning> for this we track down where the files which start the xsession live.  /usr/share/xsessions
<dipankar> dfarning, how do we run usr.desktop? is it similar to running sugar-emulator?
<dfarning> from there we compare the contents of Sugar.desktop and usr.desktop and see that the problem is the sugar.desktop correctly calls a 'wrapper' script called sugar instead of directly call sugar session.
<dfarning> change the calles to sugar-session to sugar and it will work:)
<dfarning> how was that for slow:)
<dfarning> dipankar, you run usr.desktop from the login screen... the package ubuntu-sugar-remix must be installed
<dipankar> oops
<dipankar> got it
<dipankar> has the session bug been removed?
<dfarning> sugar is actully a thin wrapper to sugar-session the exact same way sugar-emulator is a wrapper to sugar-session.
<dfarning> dipankar, if you update to -proposed the gdm bug is automatically fixed
<dipankar> confused :(
<dipankar> okay
<dipankar> I am running updates
<dipankar> done dfarning
<neeraj> dipankar, make sure
<neeraj> you have checked pre released updates
<dipankar> how do I log out now?? :)
<dipankar> I am stuck in the icon less environment :P
<neeraj> So to system->administrator->software sources-> pre-released updates
<dfarning> dipankar, I just power cycle the machine when that happens :(
<neeraj> So*-> Go
<dipankar> hehe..
<dipankar> neeraj, I will try that in a minute
<dfarning> neeraj, I will be here to answer any questions.  But let's see if you guys can work through this issue together.  to debuggin and fixing process is almost the same as what dipankar did yesterday and earilier today to fix the mouse button issue.
<dfarning> neeraj, while we are waiting for dipankar to update.  Can you:
<dfarning> 1 clear your log dir
<neeraj> dfarning, for this also, we will need to create patch after making necessary changes..
<dfarning> 2 restart the usr.desktop.
<dfarning> 3 check the status of the logs to see what went wrong
<dipankar> neeraj, I will tell you the patch
<neeraj> dipankar, k..
<dfarning> neeraj, yes we will need to create a patch and rebuild the package.
<dfarning> dipankar, ok i'll shut up and leave you guys alone until you have questions:)
<dipankar> neeraj, i still am unable to find the GDM update..
<neeraj> dfarning, ok.. dipankar  my interned connection is giving me problem.. update process will get finish in 1hr or so :(
<neeraj> hmm
<neeraj> try sudo apt-get upgrade gnome-session
<dipankar> okay working
<neeraj> but running only this upgrade will not solve the purpose(as my gnome session is still crashing)..
<dipankar> hmm..
<neeraj> Currently I am updating/upgrading my whole system after selection the pre-release packages about which I told you earlier
<neeraj> hopefully that will help :)
<dipankar> hey..
<dipankar> that would take me ages to complete
<dipankar> dfarning, what exactly we have to download for session bug removal
<dfarning> neeraj, yes you may have to update a lot of stuff.  The session bug was fix upstream as part of a fix to the package GDM (gnome desktop manage)
<dfarning> see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Display_Manager for more info.
<dfarning> I think the required package name is gdm :)
<dipankar> dfarning, there's no package coming by that name :P
<dfarning> dipankar, can you try apt-get install gdm ?
<dipankar> actually I am installing gnome-sessino
<dipankar> *session
<dipankar> right now
<dfarning> dipankar,  is it still download ? if so you can just kill the process -- once it starts installing it is rather danerous to kill :(
<dipankar> donw
<dipankar> *done
<dipankar> killed it :)
<dfarning> hello manusheel dipankar finished the mouse bug and now neeraj and he are working on the usr.desktop is grey bug.
<manusheel> dfarning: Great to hear.
<dipankar> hi manusheel sir
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<manusheel> Great work.
<neeraj> good afternoon manusheel sir :)
<dfarning> we are currently going thought the update process to insure our machines are upto date.
<manusheel> neeraj: Good afternoon Neeraj.
<dipankar> dfarning: I have started the gdm update :)
<dipankar> done
<dipankar> okay dfarning it worked.
<dfarning> there is nothing more frustrating than spending all day working on a bug and finding out someone allready fixed it....
<dfarning> dipankar, great
<dipankar> :) Thats ture
<dfarning> neeraj, how is your update coming?
<neeraj> dfarning, still 20 min.. should I kill it and update gdm only?
<dipankar> I am in sugar right now and my brother has started playing with the robot activity :P
<dipankar> on desktop
<dfarning> neeraj, better finish the entire update just to be safe.
<neeraj> dfarning, ok.
<dfarning> but while you are waiting you can download the source to ubuntu-sugar-remix and look at the contents of /usr/share/xsessions/
<dipankar> dfarning, you mean download the source of usr.
<dipankar> ?
<neeraj> dfarning,  I tried sudo apt-get source ubuntu-sugar-remix
<neeraj> but its giving an error.. unable to find the ubuntu-sugar-remix meta package
<dfarning> dipankar, the source of the package ubuntu-sugar-remix from the ppa
<dipankar> neeraj you can do one more thing too..
<dipankar> debcheckout ubuntu-sugar-remix
<dipankar> okay dfarning.
<dfarning> neeraj, sometimes that fails for files in the ppa, dipankar can explain a differerent way of downloading the source that works better with the PPA
<dipankar> dfarning, just a confusion. Is usr in debain universe. Otherwise debcheckout may fail
<dfarning> dipankar, oops I forgot to mention the ubuntu-sugar-remix only exists in the ubuntu ppa and not upstream in debian.
<dipankar> :) Looks like I am getting the hang of both the universe :)
<dfarning> dipankar, neeraj  :) I am going to get a cup of coffee while you sort this out. I'll be back in 15 minutes.
<dfarning> dipankar, neeraj  :) I am back from my coffee break.  how is the source download coming?
<dipankar> we are confused dfarning
<dfarning> dipankar, about what?
<dipankar> we are not getting the u-s-r package exactly.
<dipankar> it is supposed to be downloaded from here : https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+packages
<dipankar> but it has u-s-r-meta package
<dfarning> dipankar, are you able to download the -meta package?
<dipankar> yes
<dipankar> dfarning, : I have downloaded that
<dfarning> dipankar, oops it looks like you want the -default-settings package
<dipankar> What we are looking for is the sessions I guess :)..
<dipankar> no problem I will download that package too,
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> neeraj
<dipankar> neeraj, please follow dfarning's advice
<dipankar> done dfarning
<dfarning> dipankar, can look in the source package and see the /usr/bin/xsessions dir?
<dipankar> dfarning, I have looked in all directories
<dipankar> but did not find the one above
<neeraj> dfarning, finally my lucid is updated :)
<dfarning> dipankar, what command did you use to download th -settings source
<neeraj> dipankar, ok.. lemme download it
<dfarning> neeraj, +1
<dipankar> dget -xu https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+files/ubuntu-sugar-remix-default-settings_0.0.1ubuntu1.dsc
<dipankar> I think I missed on the source
<neeraj> dfarning, quick review.. We are fixing the bug of mission icons.. which occur when when we select usr as session at starting
<dipankar> dfarning, I am getting cannot find source of package of 'u-s-r-meta'
<dfarning> neeraj, yes that is correct.
<dipankar> when using sudo apt-get source u-s-r
<neeraj> Now for fixing it.. first we look at the sugar.desktop file present at usr/share/xsessions
<neeraj> and the usr.desktop file from the package we just downloaded
<dfarning> neeraj, yes both correct
<neeraj> we see whats missing and make the changes in the default settings usr.desktop file
<neeraj> k..
<dfarning> dipankar, I followed you command and got a ubuntu-sugar-remix-default-settings-0.0.1ubuntu1/ dir
<dipankar> yes dfarning
<dfarning> dipankar, in that dir there is a usr.desktop file .  the developer (me) took a short cut when creating the package:(
<dipankar> how ?
<dipankar> dfarning, I changed some permissions of the file usr.desktop and it changed to Ubuntu Sugar Remix!
<dfarning> dipankar, because the package is so simple I put everything in the base dir rather than making a full directory tree inside the package.
<dipankar> :) dfarning, so what's now?
<neeraj> dfarning, we have to change every occurrence of sugar-session to sugar only in usr.desktop?
<dipankar> okay neeraj, got it
<dipankar> oops, my bad. i thought you said we have to do the above :P
<dfarning> yes, that is correct
<dfarning> dipankar, do you know how to make a patch by hand
<dipankar> I think I can.
<dipankar> but have to refer one
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> *refer to one
<dfarning> hmmm. since there is no upstream to this package, you can just make the change to the code, update the , changelog and rebuild the package.
<dipankar> hmm..
<dfarning> dipankar, no need to patch this one.
<dipankar> ohk dfarning, I think I got what you are saying.
<dipankar> For patching we need a source tar ball from Debian Universe
<dfarning> dipankar, yes
<dipankar> can't we push this package to debian?
<dfarning> dipankar,  nope it is 'Ubuntu-Sugar-Remix-*' It contains specific settings and configurations to make Sugar work correctly on Ubuntu. Debian does not care about ubuntu stuff because ubuntu is downstream from debian
<neeraj> dfarning, is there any significant difference between sugar and ubuntu sugar remix option which is given at the start?
<neeraj> dfarning, got it from ur last reply :)
<dipankar> dfarning, you mean to say, Debian doesn't care what we do with it's packages?
<dipankar> I mean, anyone can use them for any purpose (I guess thats why it is Open Source) :)
<dfarning> dipankar, +1, Ubuntu does a lot of polishing to debian packages to make them more useable and friendly.  debain developers are less concerned about the polish than there are about technical stuff.
<dfarning> s/there/they/
<dfarning> dipankar, yes as long as the downstream abides by the GPL anyone can do what every they want with an upstreams code.
<dipankar> dfarning, so we are using the same codes of sugar and making some of our own (emulator) to produce u-s-r??
<dipankar> but keeping the system as Ubuntu is mind.
<dfarning> dipankar, Yes, we are using 99% of the same code and 99.9% of the same code as debian.  We are only making slight modification to a) make it run better on ubuntu b) make it look more polished and c) fix bugs.
<dfarning> dipankar, and as often as possiable we will try to push b and c upstream... ever change or patch we maintain is an expense.  We want to keep expenses down by working as closely as possible with upstreams.
<neeraj> dfarning, I will go through the log in which lfaraone explained about patching.. After that I will try to patch this with dipankar  :)
<dfarning> dipankar, a couple of years ago RedHat was maintaining over 10,000 local patches to their version of the kernel!  Very expensive.  Now they try to keep the  patch count down to a couple of hundred
<dfarning> neeraj, great.
<dfarning> neeraj,   did you edit the file as use.desktop file as necessary?
<neeraj> Apart from replacing "sugar-session" to "sugar", in usr.desktop file, do we need to make any other change?
<neeraj> yup
<neeraj> I did that..
<dfarning> neeraj, in the bottom line I would change usr.desktop to Ubuntu Sugar Remix
<dfarning> neeraj, what do you think the bottom line does?
<neeraj> ok..
<dfarning> Name[en_US]=usr.desktop
<neeraj> I was about to ask you the same ques..
<neeraj> as when I log in into ubuntu sugar remix
<neeraj> it was written there as ubunut-sugar-remix
<neeraj> not usr.desktop
<neeraj> I am not sure what exactly the last line signifies ..
<dipankar> dfarning: I have joined through chatzilla
<dipankar> neeraj: you there?
<dfarning> neeraj, sorry about that, dipankar was having some trouble with lag.  I was looking into it and loged myself off by mistake
<neeraj> dfarning, np :)
<dipankar> neeraj: dfarning : am I on IRC?
<dfarning> neeraj, when ever you see something of the form en_US it probobly refers to a translation.
<dfarning> dipankar, yes I see you
<neeraj> yup..
<dipankar> thank god :)
<neeraj> But what was the exact need of putting that translation line..
<neeraj> I mean default was en only..
<neeraj> k.. I think i got it.. If some one explicitly select en_us.. then he might see usr.desktop?
<neeraj> am i right or wrong?
<dfarning> in this case since my LANG setting is en_US I get the ugly 'usr.desktop' in my log in screen.
<neeraj> :)
<dfarning> so if you fix that it will be prettier for me.
<neeraj> dfarning, got it..
<dfarning> neeraj, next you will need to make a entry to the changelog
<dfarning> neeraj, and bump up the version number
<neeraj> In the change log.. what should I write.. Till now I was just bumping the version no.
<neeraj> hmm.. * Fixed no icon issue in ubuntu-sugar-remix session?
<dfarning> +1
<dfarning> dipankar, are you back without too much lag?
<dipankar> dfarning: Now its much better
<dfarning> dipankar, good, I think you can set which freenode mirror you connect to.  some are really slow, but I am not sure how to do that.
<dfarning> neeraj, are you using dch to edit the change log?
<neeraj> hmm.. naah.. doing it manually..
<neeraj> 0.0.1.ubuntu1 -> 0.0.1ubuntu2
<dipankar> neeraj: try using dch -i, otherwise it is a pain to add the date :P
<neeraj> he he.. date - R
<neeraj> will give date in required format.. :)
<dipankar> yup.. but the copy paste and the format..
<neeraj> tell me how should I do it using dch -i :)
<dfarning> neeraj, yes I think dch is handy.
<dipankar> go to the source tree of the package where you will find the debian dolfer
<dipankar> *folder
<neeraj> I have used it once which fixing browser bug :)
<dipankar> in terminal
<neeraj> k
<dipankar> now run 'dch -i' in that directory
<dipankar> see its ready made :P
<dfarning> neeraj, are you ready to build the package?
<neeraj> wait.. for 1 min.. :)
<neeraj> sorry.. was on phone..
<neeraj> k.. I have made the changes
<neeraj> dfarning, there is an extra file with name changelog.dch.save
<neeraj> should I delete it?
<dipankar_> how did that generate?
<dfarning> neeraj, yes anything ending in .save is a temp backup
<dfarning> dipankar_ I would guess that neeraj left the dch editor open for over 10 minutes (while he was on the phone ) and it made an autosave.
<dipankar_> dfarning, ok
<dipankar_> dfarning, I tried to apply this fix manually
<dipankar_> but somehow usr got deleted from the login sessions option
<neeraj> dfarning, finally I have made the following changes
<neeraj>  0.0.1.ubuntu1 -> 0.0.1ubuntu2
<neeraj> * Fixed No icon issue in ubuntu-sugar-remix session
<neeraj> *New upstream release
<dfarning> dipankar_ did you power cycle the computer.  It is safer to power cycle when working with the session.
<neeraj> changed the Maintained field in control file
<dipankar_> ok..
<dipankar_> will try that
<dfarning> neeraj, that looks good. time to build the package.
<neeraj> debuild -S?
<dipankar_> debuild -S -sa
<neeraj> ok
<dipankar_> dfarning, no use :(
<neeraj_> ok.. build successful..
<neeraj_> but still I have nt done something related to patch (quilt 3.0).. (I m yet to read the complete log :()
<dfarning> neeraj_ can you email the .deb to test before you upload it. neeraj said he was having trouble.
<dfarning> opps dipankar_ did you say you cnanged a permission a couple of hours ago?
<dfarning> dipankar I just tested the manual changes and they worked fine.
<dipankar_> quilt is different method
<neeraj_> err..  deb file?
<neeraj_> I got tar.gz file.. that should work.. should I sent it to u?
<dipankar_> send .deb file :) across to me.. through IRC only
<dipankar_> right click on my name and send files option
<dipankar_> :)
<dipankar_> use the dipankar_
<dipankar_> dfarning, didn't get you
<neeraj_> hmm.. dipankar when I build the package.. I only got tar.gz file
<neeraj_> .changes
<neeraj_> .dsc
<neeraj_> not *.deb file
<dipankar_> oops I forgot.
<dfarning> dipankar_ does neeraj have to do anything special to create a .deb as opposed to sources
<neeraj_> I guess tar ball file will do the same work as of deb file..?
<dipankar_> -S/ -S -sa make only source packages for ppa upload
<dipankar_> for debian upload you need to run debuild
<dipankar_> only
<dipankar_> do one thing copy only the u-s-r-default-settings folder to another directory
<dipankar_> and run debuild once again
<dipankar_> on that folder
<dipankar_> dfarning, I changed permission on laptop :) I am trying things on virtual box on desktop
<dfarning> dipankar_ hmm I am going to log off and test again. back in a minute.
<neeraj_> did u got the deb file?
<dipankar_> neeraj, can you please send it again?
<neeraj> wait..
<neeraj> I logged of..
<dipankar_> hmm :)
<dipankar_> dfarning, I did it away with some changes here and there :P
<dipankar_> now it is starting
<dfarning> dipankar_, I just tried again and it worked great.
<dfarning> dipankar_, great.
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> neeraj, send the file across
<dipankar> .deb one
<dipankar> I want to try it after intentionally screwing the file up :P
<dfarning> neeraj, as soon as you have the new package uploaded we can close this bug.
<neeraj> hmm.. should I dput the *changes file right now?
<neeraj> dipankar, sending u the deb file in a min
<dipankar> sure
<dfarning> neeraj, before you do that dipankar can show you how to fix .dput.cnf to prevent a class of upload errors.
<dipankar> sure
<dfarning> dipankar, do you remeber what you changed the incoming line to?
<dfarning> dipankar,  and why:)
<dfarning> neeraj when that change is done you are ready to upload:)
<dipankar> ohk
<dipankar> neeraj
<neeraj_> k.. I read the conversation between u ppl.. when lfaraone told the exact problem :)
<neeraj_> dipankar, yes
<dipankar> it is always not necessary to change the changelog file
<dipankar> just to get it passed through ppa software
<dipankar> while uploading
<neeraj_> k
<dipankar> so we use the method of override method in dput
<dipankar> e.g the s-p-s service which went faulty by our experiments
<dipankar> so we downloaded the package source by jonas
<dipankar> actually we downloaded the s-p-s package from Debian
<dipankar> :P
<neeraj> kk
<dipankar> and repacked it as it is with out making any change in changelog
<dipankar> file and control file
<neeraj> hmm.. control file?
<neeraj> I mean u didn't build it up..?
<dipankar> in which we change the maintainer name
<dipankar> in debian folder
<neeraj> k..
<dipankar> neeraj, we have to build it again for sure
<dipankar> but from the unmodified source
<dipankar> thats why we used git-packaging
<dipankar> it added an advantage that we need not worry about the .orig tar ball
<dipankar> unlike debuild
<dipankar> I will send a detailed documentation by tomorrow :).
<neeraj> hmm.. ok
<dipankar> But for now lets concentrate on the override in dput method
<dfarning> dipankar, this package is not set up to use git-buildpackage.  I didn't know how to do it when I created the package:(
<dipankar> dfarning, I guessed so :). To be able to use git on a package we must have the package on git
<dipankar> which I guess is not there.
<dipankar> :(
<dfarning> I was just suggesting to add ubuntu/lucid to the incoming var to prevent all the cant find unstable errors:)
<neeraj_> hmm.. just wondering.. should I try to put the changes file right now and see the error message? I guess,it will do no harm..
<dipankar> for the current package we won't require the override method
<dfarning> neeraj_ +1
<dipankar> as neeraj has already changed the changelog
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> neeraj_ give it a shoy
<dipankar> *shot
<neeraj_> ok..
<dipankar> dfarning, in the meantime, whats the next bug?
<dipankar> :P
<dipankar> neeraj_ : whats the status?
<neeraj> got mail.. accepted
<dipankar> great
<dfarning> neeraj yep it is building at https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+build/1813483
<dfarning> dipankar, since you are rather ahead of scheudal:)  how about you chose between a) building a new iso. b) fixing the missing activity circle or c) fixing the (sometimes) borken f1-f4 keys?
<dipankar> dfarning,  :) I have already tried making an iso
<dfarning> neeraj it is done build at https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+build/1813483
<neeraj> dfarning,  I would like to try building new iso .. I have n't tried it yet ..
<neeraj> :)
<dipankar> I would take up the activity circle.
<dipankar> bug
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> sounds good for both.
<dfarning> dipankar, I'll let you poke around on your own
<dipankar> dfarning, just need a starting pointer.
<dfarning> neeraj sounds good lets get started.
<dipankar> where is the display file kept (in which directory?)
<dipankar> dfarning : I mean where will I find the display config files?
<dipankar> just this pointer
<dfarning> dipankar, my best suggestion is to ask alsroot on #sugar he is the guy that wrote the activity_bundle installer:)
<dipankar> ok
<dfarning> dipankar, if he is not around I'll try to help:)
<dipankar> isn't he here too :)
<dfarning> dipankar, yes, he is,  but becuase this is closely related to sugar it make more sense to ask it there,  that way someone else might jump in and help.
<dipankar> ohk
<dipankar> :)
<alsroot> dfarning: activity_bundle?
<dipankar> see alsroot is here :)
<neeraj> dipankar, please send me the documentation for building iso.. I m unable to find it..(still searching)
<dipankar> no problem just a sec
<dipankar> neeraj, sent it
<neeraj> dipankar, ty :)
<dipankar> hello alsroot
<alsroot> dipankar: hi
<dfarning> alsroot, dipankar is working on a bug where the activites don't show up in the activity circle but are visible in the list view....
<dipankar> yes alsroot, some pointers on how to start will be helpful
<dfarning> neeraj, ping me when you have reviewed the documentation.  And we can get started.
<alsroot> dipankar: does shell.log contain any errors?
<dipankar> let me check
<neeraj_> dfarning, I will ping you after 15 min.. dinner time :)
<dipankar> alsroot: there is an import error : No module named xklavier
<alsroot> dipankar: thats an error but may not interfere with activities list, are there any over errors?
<dipankard> alsroot: I have pasted the log file here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/455514/
<alsroot> dipankard: hmm.. something is really bad, 38 line
<dipankard> alsroot: line 38.. hmm..
<alsroot> dipankard: could you pastebin `python -c 'import sugar.datastore; print sugar.datastore.__dict__'` output
<alsroot> dipankard: sorry, python -c 'from sugar.datastore import datastore; print datastore.__dict__'
<dipankard> alsroot: ohk just a sec :)
<dipankard> alsroot: The link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/455518/
<dipankard> alsroot: btw it would be nice if you could provide some info on the error
<dipankard> :)
<alsroot> dipankard: no ideas..
<dipankard> alsroot: then it is really bad
<alsroot> dipankard: could you pasterbin list of installed packages?
<neeraj_> dfarning, I am ready for building new iso..
<dipankard> alsroot: you mean under sugar?
<dfarning> neeraj_, lets swith to #seeta so we don't disturbe alsroot and dipankard
<alsroot> dipankard: not sure how sugar packages are named in deb, so just entirely output of `dpkg-query -l`
<dfarning> alsroot, we are installing activity bundles that same way that soas stick does it.
<alsroot> dfarning: dipankard: I mean, that in python cmd output, there is "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/sugar/datastore/dbus_helpers.pyc" and I can't find datastore/dbus_helpers.py in sugar sources
<dfarning> alsroot they are currntly in one big package called sugar-activities
<alsroot> dfarning: looks like datastore/dbus_helpers.pyc relates to glucose
<dipankard> alsroot: a big list :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/455522/
<alsroot> dipankard: btw what package contains /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/sugar/datastore/dbus_helpers.pyc ?
<dfarning> alsroot, ok thanks, it must be a build error.
<alsroot> dfarning: dipankard, btw "python-carquinyol-0.88 0.87.1-1" is really old, what about using 0.88.1 release
<dfarning> alsroot added to this weeks task... if you see anything else we need to do please let me know and we can work on it next week.
<dipankard> :)
<alsroot> ..debian peopel really like to rename upstream packages.. not so useful at the end
<dipankard> alsroot: during sugar installation there were some problems encountered which I ignored
<dipankard> but they were all related to acitivities
<dipankard> dfarning, alsroot: btw how to check for a particular file's package?
<dipankard> alsroot, dfarning: there is another problem coming up:
<dipankard> sucrose-0.88 is unable to be installed
<dipankard> *installed -> upgraded
<alsroot> dipankard: to find package by file "dpkg-query -S <file>"
<dipankard> thanks alsroot
<alsroot> dipankard: whats the full output with "sucrose-0.88 is unable to be installed" error?
<dipankard> alsroot: unresolved dependencies
<dipankard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455525/
<dipankard> ^^ dependency list
<alsroot> dipankard: looks like the problem is python-xklavier
<dipankard> ok
<dipankard> alsroot: but it's saying xklavier is not installable
<alsroot> dipankard: the probelm is xklavier?
<alsroot> :)
<alsroot> dipankard: btw what package contains /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/sugar/datastore/dbus_helpers.pyc?
<dipankard> I am getting package not found on terminal
<dipankard> oops
<dipankard> typo
<dipankard> dpkg: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/sugar/datastore/dbus_helpers.pyc not found.
<alsroot> dipankard: what about /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/sugar/datastore/dbus_helpers.py then
<dipankard> alsroot: not found
<alsroot> dipankard: dfarning: at the end I think datastore error is about really outdated sugar packages e.g. "python-sugar-toolkit-0.88            0.87.1-1"
<dipankard> alsroot : ok.. thanks for helping us out
<alsroot> np
<dipankard> dfarning, around?
<dfarning> sorry, looks like we should start by updating python-sugar-toolkit to the latest version in debian
<dfarning> dipankard are you up to that?
<dipankard> dfarning, what about tomrrow ? I am really tired today
<dipankard> after dinner I am planning to sleep
<dipankard> that will first thing in the morning
<dfarning> dipankar that would be great.  I'll see you tommow thanks for your great work
<dipankard> thanks dfarning. See you tomorrow. Have a nice day
<dfarning> dipankar thank you and see you tomorrow
<dfarning> kandarpk, how is it going with the debian test system?
<kandarpk> I am downloading it
<kandarpk> will install it in about an hour
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok i am going to lunch and will be back in about an hour
<kandarpk> ok
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-06-27
<dipankard> lfaraone, around?
<dipankar> dfarning, : hello
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> dfarning: how was your day?
<dfarning> dipankar, manu would like you to try some new challanges today
<dfarning> dipankar, my day was great thanks
<dfarning> 8. Clicking 'register' causes emulator to freeze.  Register is in the pop up you get when the pointer lingers on over the 'xo guy' icon.
<dfarning> 9. The analyze activity crashes after start up in the emulator. This activity is very useful for debugging.
<dipankar> ok.. the e-mail
<dfarning> tasks 8, 9, and helping others are assigned to you:)
<dipankar> but I thought I was working on the activity circle bug :(
<dipankar> no problem though
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> Also I have made the package sugar-tool-kit-0.88
<dipankar> last night only before going to sleep.:)
<dfarning> dipankar, nice is it ready to upload.
<dfarning> I didn't expect you to be done so soon with sugar-toolkit so I marked the activity as blocked:(
<dipankar> needs to be tried out first.
<dipankar> dfarning, actually ubuntu on my virtual box is running disk checking: (I hate this feature)
<dipankar> dfarning, there is no package of sugar-tool-kit on ppa...
<dfarning> dipankar, yes, it has not been packaged yet for the ppa.  there is an older version in universe.
<dfarning> dipankar, before you get started can you describe to neeraj the best way to get the source code for http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/python-xklavier.html
<dipankar> dfarning, sure. No problem
<dipankar> neeraj, around?
<neeraj> I used dget -xu on dsc file present here.. http://packages.debian.org/source/testing/python-xklavier
<neeraj> dipankar, I m listening..
<dipankar> neeraj, that is also a way. But Luke suggested an easier way
<dipankar> to get packages from Debian
<dipankar> you can run the command in a suitable folder : debcheckout <package-name>
<neeraj> hmm.. I command u mentioned yesterday..
<dipankar> package name == python-xklavier
<neeraj> yeah.. debcheckout :)
<dipankar> much easier
<dipankar> :)
<neeraj> debcheckout python-xklavier
<neeraj> unknown package :(
<dipankar> also the build process is not that complicated as I mentioned you don't need to worry about .orig tar ball
<dipankar> hmm..
<dipankar> let me check something
<dipankar> I think neeraj, it is not listed in Debian
<dipankar> dfarning, how can we check ^^?
<dipankar> I used synaptic package manager
<dipankar> to look for python-xklavier
<neeraj> hmm.. I am able to download the required file using dget - xu
<dipankar> returned no package
<neeraj> || by downloading the tarball file from the download link given on the site
<dfarning> dipankar, there is a page in debian for the package at http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/python-xklavier.html
<dipankar> neeraj, what you are downloading is the source file
<neeraj> hmm.. don't we need it?
<dfarning> it is not yet in ubuntu so we must add it.
<dipankar> i think we can use this : http://packages.debian.org/source/squeeze/python-xklavier
<neeraj> ^^ i downloaded from here only :)
<dipankar> also there is another site : http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/python-xklavier
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> I am pretty confused now, which one to choose
<neeraj> hmm
<neeraj> both are same
<neeraj> just diff in url
<neeraj> the the location for downloading the file is same
<dipankar> Okay..
<dfarning> squeeze and sid are the two releases of debian.  but I can never remember which is more recent
<dipankar> squeeze is latest
<dipankar> neeraj, you are done with downloading?
<neeraj> yes
<dipankar> neeraj, let me download it too :). Just a sec
<dfarning> dipankar, sid is the unstable  and squeeze is what is going to become the next release.
<dfarning> so we want sid whenevery possiable
<dfarning> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian#Releases
<dipankar> neeraj, don't start packaging now
<dipankar> see the changelog its very different from ours
<dipankar> oops.. wrong file
<neeraj> debian/changelog?
<dipankar> false alert
<dipankar> :(
<dipankar> okay neeraj try packaging it with debuild -S -sa
<neeraj> hmm..
<neeraj> what changes should I do in changelog using dch -i?
<dipankar> no chnages
<neeraj> k
<dipankar> *changes
<neeraj> got it
<neeraj> only control file
<neeraj> then
<dipankar> leave the package as it is
<neeraj> ?
<dipankar> since we have not made any changes in the source/patches
<dipankar> leave the package unmodified
<dipankar> and run debuild -S -sa
<neeraj> I mean we don't even need to maintainer field?
<neeraj> ok..
<dipankar> nope
<dipankar> that part I will tell later
<neeraj> Lemee change the maintainer filed in control file
<dipankar> maintainer will automatically get changed afterwards
<dipankar> you will get a error of signature problem
<dipankar> that we have to do manually
<dipankar> please don't change the maintainer field
<neeraj> ok
<dipankar> just run debuild -S -sa
<dipankar> trust me
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> neeraj, I didn't believe him either.... but it works:)
<neeraj> hmm..
<neeraj> indeed.. the build was successful
<dipankar> dfarning, I am following luke's method
<dipankar> but did the signature procedure get completed? :)
<neeraj> it just asked me for my passphrase
<neeraj> nothing else
<dipankar> thats weird
<dipankar> did you change anything in the file?
<dipankar> any file?
<neeraj> nope
<dipankar> hmm..
<dipankar> I get a error msg, that signing of files is not possible
<dipankar> 'cause I am not Jonas
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> So I have to sign manually using debsign -k<pgp-keyid> <path-of-change-file>
<neeraj> in debain/control file maintainer field is : Debian OLPC <debian-olpc-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<neeraj> Now, I just need to dput the changes file?
<neeraj> or make any other changes
<dipankar> yup to sugar ppa
<dipankar> just try it once
<dipankar> if it fails, then we will use the forced method
<neeraj> k
<dipankar> just to have some idea : look at the error I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/455734/
<neeraj> hmm
<dipankar> dfarning, does this occur on your machine too?
<neeraj> though package is uploaded but it gave this message in b/w gpg: verify signatures failed: file open error
<neeraj> Error in finding signature verification status.
<dipankar> I guess you too have to sign manually
<dipankar> run the command:
<dfarning> dipankar, yes i do
<dipankar> then neeraj must have added some fix well before
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> okay neeraj the command
<dipankar> :
<dipankar> oops
<dipankar> I have mentioned that above
<dipankar> debsign -k<pgp-keyid> <path-of-change-file>
<dipankar> dfarning: lfaraone is on vacation I guess <from your e-mail> , :) when is he returning?
<neeraj> dfarning, can you check whether the package is building or not?
<dipankar> neeraj, any problem??
<neeraj> hmm
<neeraj> no
<dfarning> dipankar, he is leaving the monday after next
<neeraj> wait it got rejected
<neeraj> lemme run debsign
<dipankar> sure
<neeraj> I have to run debsign in source folder naa?
<dipankar> yup.. neeraj but remember to give the full path of the .changes file
<dfarning> neeraj, first you will get an rejection or acceptance notice
<neeraj> I am not getting it
<dfarning> if the package is accepted you can see the build status at https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+packages
<neeraj> I should run debsign in source folder
<neeraj> and the .changes file is one dir above the source
<dipankar> oops..
<dipankar> yup
<dipankar> there
<neeraj> k
<dipankar> silly mistakes
<dipankar> :(
<dipankar> dfarning, the dead line is so close.. 12th August
<dipankar> neeraj, done
<dipankar> ?
<neeraj>  error
<dfarning> dipankar, yes it is. but you guys are learning really fast so it won't take long to get the packages included.  The biggest problem is the fact that in alpha1 of the next release the changes are happening so fast it is impossiable to debug unless have a good understanding of what worked in the the last release
<neeraj> debsign: Only a .changes, .dsc or .commands file is allowed as argument!
<neeraj> in the directory, in which my *.changes file was present
<dipankar> what command did you use: paste it here
<neeraj> debsign -k 3FD149A5 python-xklavier_0.3-1_source.changes
<dipankar> okay neeraj change the second argument
<dipankar> to look something like this : ~/work15/py... _source.chnages
<dipankar> *.chnages
<dipankar> typos :)
<dipankar> enter the full path
<dipankar> dfarning, are you saying we have to go through lucid build once to get the understanding of maverick alpha1
<dfarning> neeraj, I think your command was correct but there should not be a space between the -k and the 3F....
<neeraj> dfarning, bingo :)
<neeraj> done
<dipankar> no spaces buddy
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> dipankar, yes it will help a lot to spend a couple of week on lucid which is stable before we start shooting for a moving target.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok.. I am feeling its gonna be a little tough :)
<dipankar> but great, 'cause I like difficult things
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> It will be a challange.
<dipankar> neeraj, whats your status?
<neeraj> The .changes file is already signed.
<neeraj> Would you like to use the current signature? [Yn]Y
<neeraj> Leaving current signature unchanged.
<neeraj> also the reason for rejection of last upload was :-
<neeraj> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<neeraj> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<dipankar> now we have to use the upload override method
<neeraj> k
<dipankar> follow this site for .dput.cf file: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<dipankar> details
<dipankar> go through to get some idea
<dipankar> then I will further explain the exact process
<neeraj> done
<dipankar> now go to the home folder cd ~/
<dipankar> oops
<neeraj> I used sudo gedit to open it
<neeraj> its blank..
<dipankar> you have to make it :)
<neeraj> k
<dipankar> here is what you have to write in that
<dipankar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455741/
<dipankar> these ftp values to be used
<dipankar> the imp part is the 'incoming' - field
<dipankar> what we are doing is instead of letting ppa software decide where to put the package
<dipankar> we are deciding it from our end
<dipankar> in the changelog file the first line should contain 'lucid'. But I told you to leave it to unstable :)
<dipankar> the solution to that is this overriden dput method
<neeraj> ok
<dipankar> neeraj, are you done with the file .cf?
<neeraj> yes
<neeraj> dput sugarteam-lucid python-xklavier_0.3-1_source.changes
<neeraj> should I run this now?
<dipankar> yup
<dipankar> done neeraj, any error? most probably you shouldn't get any
<neeraj> dipankar, done :)
<dipankar> great.
<neeraj> thanks for your help :)
<dipankar> wow.. any time buddy
<neeraj> dfarning, do I have to follow the same steps for remaining two packages?
<dfarning> neeraj, only one more package for you then it is on to something new:)
<dfarning> neeraj, but yes same process
<dipankar> which package is neeraj trying out?
<dipankar> dfarning, ?
<dfarning> neeraj, but first we need to add the package you just created as a build dependancy to sugar session.
<neeraj> http://packages.debian.org/sid/python-carquinyol-0.88
<neeraj> dfarning, ok
<dfarning> yes, then neeraj is going to do some debuging on a problem with the function key not working..... but I think the package he just built will fix the function key bug:)
<dipankar> neeraj, dependency addition and removal is done in debian/control file
<dipankar> :)
<neeraj> yes.. i tried this when removing the browse
<neeraj> activity bug
<neeraj> I main changing dependency :)
<neeraj> *mean
<dipankar> dfarning, which package neeraj will be handling?
<neeraj> dfarning, sugar session package is the default settings one?
<dfarning> neeraj, I am not sure what you are asking?
<dipankar> neeraj,?
<neeraj> hmm.. build dependancy to sugar session
<neeraj> there is no package for sugar-session.. on lp.
<dfarning_> sorry lost you:(
<neeraj> or we have to add this dependency to sugar -0.88
<neeraj> np :)
<dfarning_> did you get it figured out
<dipankar> neeraj, you have to add it to sugar-0.88
<neeraj> k
<dipankar> dfarning_, is it ok?
<neeraj> got it :)
<dipankar> neeraj, you have to do one more package
<dfarning_> dipankar, yes that is correct
<dipankar> python-carquinyol-0.88 0.87.1-1" is really old, what about using
<dipankar> 0.88.1 release
<dipankar> dfarning_, I have to go some place. you around till midnight?
<dfarning_> yes, ill be here for a little more than two hours till 1am
<dipankar> dfarning_, I will be back as quickly as possible
<dfarning_> dipankar, no hurry.
<dipankar> I need some pointers on register bug
<dfarning_> ok, i'll stay till you get that started:)
<dfarning_> neeraj, are you comfortable add a depandcy to a package?
<dfarning_> s/add/adding/
<neeraj> I think so..
<neeraj> its a build dependancy or something else..
<neeraj> lemme download the source first
<neeraj> I will get back to u in a min
<dipankar> brb guys
<dfarning_> neeraj,   this time python-xklavier is a runtime depandancy for sugar.
<neeraj> ok
<neeraj> where should I add python-xklavier
<neeraj> in debain/control file
<dfarning_> what command did you use to get the source,  I need to download it to look:)
<neeraj> wait
<dfarning_> neeraj, does dget -ux https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+files/sugar-0.88_0.88.1-2.dsc look correct
<neeraj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455755/
<neeraj> yes
<neeraj> i used the same :)
<neeraj> i pasted the control file content
<dfarning_> neeraj, this is a slightly differnt method of package
<dfarning_> neeraj, in the rules file look around line 106-119 we need to more the dependancy from recommend to depends
<neeraj> didn't got the last msg
<neeraj> hmm.. I am viewing debian/rule file
<dfarning_> neeraj, this is a slightly differnt method of package
<dfarning_>  neeraj, in the rules file look around line 106-119 we need to more the dependancy from recommend to depends
<dfarning_> open the rules file
<neeraj> err..opened
<neeraj> I am viewing lie 106
<dfarning_> it is in the same dir as the control file:)
<neeraj> yes.. I found it.. in debain/
<dfarning_> in line 106 it set the var CDBS_DEPENDS_sugar-session-$(pkgbranch) to a bunch of dependancies
<neeraj> CDBS_DEPENDS_sugar-session-$(pkgbranch) = python-sugar-$(pkgbranch), python-sugar-toolkit-$(pkgbranch), sugar-artwork-$(pkgbranch), python-jarabe-$(pkgbranch)
<neeraj> got it..
<neeraj> now..
<dfarning_> now down in line 119 it sets CDBS_RECOMMENDS_sugar-session-$(pkgbranch) += , python-xklavier
<neeraj> found..
<dfarning_> we need to change that to CDBS_DEPENDS_sugar-session-$(pkgbranch) += , python-xklavier
<neeraj> k..
<dfarning_> then you are ready to update the changelog, build the package and dput it to the ppa
<neeraj> ok..
<dfarning_> did you see your first package finished building:)
<neeraj> yes :)
<neeraj> in change log
<neeraj> * Added python-xklavier as dependency" will do?
<dfarning_> yes
<dfarning_> then bump the version number
<neeraj> dch -i
<dfarning_> ok that works even better
<neeraj> sugar-0.88 (0.88.1-2ubuntu1) lucid; urgency=low
<neeraj>   * Added python-xklavier as dependency
<neeraj>  -- Neeraj Gupta <neeraj@seeta.in>  Sun, 27 Jun 2010 09:42:12 +0530
<neeraj> fine?
<dfarning_> looks good
<neeraj> do I need to change anything in control file? like maintainer id..
<neeraj> or I should use previous dch over ride method
<neeraj> ?
<dfarning_> you can leave it as it is
<neeraj> ok..
<neeraj> running debuild -S -sa
<dfarning_> neeraj, great
<neeraj> running debsign
<neeraj> using force dput method
<dfarning_> neeraj, you are making this look easy:)
<neeraj> dfarning_, i only followed the steps :)
<dfarning_> neeraj, nice job it is building:)
<dfarning_> are you ready to try python-carquinyo of do you need a break to celebrate?  :)
<neeraj> I am ready.. If u want to take a break then u can :)
<neeraj> in python-carquinyo, I might need to change the changelog file as we want to upgrade it to latesh 0.88.1 release
<dfarning_> yes
<neeraj> ok..
<neeraj> sugar-datastore-0.88 (0.88.1-1) lucid; urgency=low
<neeraj>   * New Upstream Release
<neeraj>  -- Neeraj Gupta <neeraj@seeta.in>  Sun, 27 Jun 2010 10:11:06 +0530
<dfarning_> neeraj, +1
<neeraj> when I use dch -i it adds (0,88.0.ubuntu2)
<neeraj> I manually changed it..
<neeraj> to (0.88.1-1)
<neeraj> then dch gave this warning
<neeraj> dch warning: no orig tarball found for the new version.
<dfarning_> neeraj, I don't understand these warning.... but I think you can ignore it.
<neeraj> k..
<neeraj> ingored
<neeraj> *ignored
<dfarning_> neeraj, did it build ok?
<neeraj> uploaded
<dfarning_> cool while we are waiting lets see if the xklavier package fixed the bug.
<dfarning_> try updateing your system, starting the emulator, and looking at the log.
<neeraj> dfarning_, accepted.. building now.. :)
<neeraj> ok
<dipankar> dfarning_, I am back
<dfarning_> before we were getting an error about 'No module named xklavier '
<dfarning_> dipankar, welcome back
<dipankar> hi neeraj
<dipankar> so what's the status?
<neeraj> hi dipankar
<dfarning_> neeraj, nice it looks like the error message is gone
<neeraj> :).. i m still updating my system
<dfarning_> dipankar, neeraj build the first package and it fixed the error message we were getting
<dfarning_> and now the second package is in the ppa building!
<dipankar> thats great
<dipankar> the activity circle is appearing now?
<neeraj> dfarning_, the 6th task,, python-sugar-toolkit one
<dipankar> hey I am ready with the package..
<neeraj> I think dipankar has completed it..
<dipankar> tool-kit
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> will push it
<neeraj> yeah.. that's what i was saying :)
<dfarning_> cool
<dipankar> brb in 5
<dfarning_> neeraj, now you are onto #6
<neeraj> hmm.. dfarning_ dipankar is saying he has already build that package.. he just needs to push it
<dfarning_> neeraj, yes you are on 6. Sometime the f1-4 keys stop working to switch between views in the emulator.
<neeraj> ok
<dipankar> uploaded toolkit to ppa
<dipankar> i guess it would take sometime as another package is being built
<dfarning_> neeraj, it might be tricky becase it sometimes seems to work correctly and sometime fail, so we need to poke around and figure out when and why it fails.
<neeraj> ok..
<dfarning_> dipankar, nice.  Can you look at 9 before 8?  the analyze activity is a nice help for debugging because it let you look at the logs easily from within sugar
<dipankar> ok
<dipankar> but dfarning_ I updated the ppa packages and downloaded the xklavier too.. the bug is still coming
<dipankar> did i miss something?
<dfarning_> dipankar, which bug?
<dipankar> the activity circle is not appearing on home screen of sugar.
<neeraj> the python-xklavier fix was for import error
<dfarning_> dipankar, yes we will have to wait until python-carquinyo is done building and install in to get rid of the:
<dfarning_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<dfarning_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/jarabe/desktop/favoritesview.py", line 122, in __connect_to_bundle_registry_cb
<dfarning_>     self._add_activity(info)
<dfarning_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/jarabe/desktop/favoritesview.py", line 131, in _add_activity
<dfarning_>     icon = ActivityIcon(activity_info)
<dfarning_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/jarabe/desktop/favoritesview.py", line 366, in __init__
<dfarning_>     datastore.updated.connect(self.__datastore_listener_updated_cb)
<dfarning_> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'updated'
<dfarning_> I think that will fix the activity circle error
<dipankar> ohk.. that explains the 'datastore' package..
<dipankar> my package uploading is giving some hiccups.. but i can deal with it..
<dipankar> dfarning_, neeraj :package accepted, building
<dfarning_> dipankar, nice
<neeraj> dipankar, :)
<dipankar> about register option bug dfarning_
<dipankar> it just hangs there for a second
<dipankar> and then returns to normal state with a msg: you are registered in your class
<dfarning_> dipankar, ok so that is fixed too:)
<dipankar> but I didnot do anything :)
<dipankar> :P
<dipankar> I guess there was some update for that
<dfarning_> dipankar,  yes, that is why it is important to keep update as things are fixed.... seemingly unreleated fixes can fix what you are looking at.
<dipankar> dfarning_, ook :)
<dfarning_> neeraj, I haven't been able to consistenly reproduce the function key bug.  sometimes it seems to work and seemingly randomly it fails:(
<neeraj> hmm.. what i am also unable to figure out what exactly is the bug
<dipankar> dfarning_, can you please check if the analyze activity is crashing on emulator, 'cause it is not on my emulator
<dfarning_> neeraj, can you see if you can trigger the bug if you run sugar as a session from the login screen
<dfarning_> dipankar, checking
<neeraj> dfarning_, ok
<dfarning_> dipankar, it crashes for me.  what version of analyze are you using?
<dfarning_> dipankar, I am running version 8 and get the following error
<dfarning_> 1277617336.246537 WARNING root: No gtk.AccelGroup in the top level window.
<dfarning_> 1277617336.304486 WARNING root: No gtk.AccelGroup in the top level window.
<dfarning_> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/sugar/graphics/window.py:290: DeprecationWarning: use toolbar_box instead of toolbox
<dfarning_>   warnings.warn('use toolbar_box instead of toolbox', DeprecationWarning)
<dfarning_> ** (sugar-activity:6481): DEBUG: Got client ID "108613b3d02cfbca10127761733653075800000064150000"
<dfarning_> ** (sugar-activity:6481): DEBUG: Setting initial properties
<dfarning_> ** (sugar-activity:6481): DEBUG: Received SaveYourself(SmSaveLocal, !Shutdown, SmInteractStyleNone, !Fast) in state idle
<dfarning_> ** (sugar-activity:6481): DEBUG: Sending SaveYourselfDone(True) for initial SaveYourself
<dfarning_> ** (sugar-activity:6481): DEBUG: Received SaveComplete message in state save-yourself-done
<dfarning_> Activity died: pid 6481 condition 11 data (None, <open file '<fdopen>', mode 'w' at 0x1b17ed0>)
<dipankar> dfarning_, how do we check the version? :P
<dfarning_> you can see an activities version number from the activity listview screen
<dipankar> :(.. I am an idiot. dfarning_ : I am also running version 8
<dipankar> shell log doesnot have any app crash report.
<neeraj> dfarning_, all keys are working..
<dfarning_> dipankar, activities each make their own crash report I am getting one called 'org.laptop.Analyze-1.log' when analyze fails
<dfarning_> neeraj, that is good to know it must be and emulator issue.
<neeraj> thought I don't knw the exact function of each key but each key is responding :)
<neeraj> *though
<dipankar> got it dfarning_
<dfarning_> neeraj, f1-4 let you switch between views.  please see http://en.flossmanuals.net/Sugar/Interface for more info
<neeraj> dfarning_, yes each key was changing view :)
<dipankar> dfarning_, Mine crashes on presence service view
<dipankar> but it starts fine
<dfarning_> dipankar, I don't know what is causeing the toolbar_box problem.  It is a tomeu or alsroot level issue
<dipankard> here is my crash report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/455780/
<alsroot> dfarning_: "DeprecationWarning: use toolbar_box instead of toolbox" is just a warning, it shouldn't cause any probelem
<dfarning_> ok the package you guys have been working on have been published.
<dfarning_> I updated and the activity circle works now
<dipankar> alsroot : hi, The strange thing is I am able to run the interfaces: X Server and Network Status
<dipankar> on Analyze Activity
<dipankar> but when I try to run the 'Presence-Service' interface
<alsroot> dipankar: about Analyze Activity, better to ask walterbender on #sugar, he is an author
<dipankar> ok alsroot, thanks for the help
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> dfarning_, thats great
<dfarning_> dipankar I am going to go to bed, so I suggest that you guy poke around and look for bugs, report them to me or the mailing list and try to fix them:)
<dfarning_> i'll be back in about 5 hours:)
<dipankar> ok dfarning_ , goodnight
<dfarning_> dipankar so have a couple hours of free hacking:) that is the best way to learn!
<dipankar> :) I will try my best dfarning_, but I am up with some documentation work. As soon as that finishes, I will get back to hacking!
<neeraj> dfarning_, good night :)
<ankurkhurana> hi dfarning_ , is it a good time to work?
<dfarning_> good morning
<ankur> good morning dfarning_
<dfarning_> hey ankur
<ankur> so, are you comfortable now?
<ankur> had a good sleep?
<dfarning_> ankur, do you know is dipankar or neeraj_are around?  When I went to sleep they were going strong.
<dfarning_> ankur, yes a good but short sleep.
<ankur> i currently don't know about there status
<ankur> they should be coming soon
<neeraj_> dfarning_, good morning :)
<dfarning_> ankur, when I went to sleep all of the task except two were already completed:) and those two tasks needed help from someone else.
<dfarning_> neeraj_, good morning
<ankur> Well that's good,
<ankur> which tasks were left, i suppose sugar toolkit is uploaded to ppa
<dfarning_> neeraj_, any thoughts on what we should work on?
<ankur> and xklavier package was also puched
<ankur> *pushed
<neeraj_> ankur, dipankar pushed that package in morning..
<ankur> there was some thing about switching views in emulator using
<ankur> function keys
<dfarning_> 6. Sometime the f1-4 keys stop working to switch between views in the emulator.
<dfarning_> 9. The analyze activity crashes after start up in the emulator. This activity is very useful for debugging.
<neeraj_> register bug got fixed automatically after system update
<neeraj_> function key bug is random.. U can't fix it until and unless you face it..
<neeraj_> and dipankar was working on analyze activity
<ankur> any suggestions by you dfarning_ ,on which we can work on?
<dfarning_> neeraj_, dipankar has a lead to talk with the upstream author of analyse.
<dfarning_> ankur, How about going through the items on the control panel and making sure everything there works?
<neeraj_> dfarning_, I am unable to find analyze activity :(
<ankur> seems good to me
<dfarning_> neeraj_, can you go to the list view and find it?
<ankur> also
<ankur> one more thing i needed to ask
<ankur> how to exit from the sugar session ?
<ankur> only way out for me was to restart my system
<neeraj_> ankur,
<neeraj_> right click on Xo icon
<dfarning_> ankur no need to ask permission to ask a question:)
<ankur> dfarning_,  i was working on sugar from Lucid which is also my developer environment
<ankur> now i installed USR iso on vm in my virtual box
<ankur> i was thinking of tweaking things there
<ankur> rather than logging of everytime
<ankur> neeraj_,  thanks
<ankur> got it
<ankur> *off
<dfarning_> ankur, or just hover the pointer over the xo icon for a couple of seconds and a menu will appear:)
<neeraj_> dfarning_, in list view(f4) there is terminal activity
<neeraj_> calculate,jukebox,camero,read,turtle
<neeraj_> chat  but no activity named analyze..
<ankur> so i updated that vm, including all the proposed updates
<ankur> anything else i need to to do with that
<ankur> so that it is most updated
<dfarning_> neeraj_, as an aside short task can you explain to ankur how and why we enable -proposed
<dfarning_> ankur, oppps I am too slow:) seem like you have already done that!
<neeraj_> dfarning_, in vm build script
<neeraj_> :)
<ankur> :)
<ankur> also , can you explain me working of zsync?
<dfarning_> ankur, I would enable all of the repos from the update page on synaptic.
<dfarning_> ankur, just in case....
<ankur> dfarning_, i done that, you told me to do that a day before yesterday when sugar session was crashing :)
<ankur> i did select all 4
<ankur> of them
<ankur> in vm
<dfarning_> then everything will be up to date:)
<ankur> dfarning_,  can u help me out with updating my copy of USR iso
<ankur> using zsync
<ankur> ?
<dfarning_> ankur,  then just out of habit, I run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade every time I start a new debugging task.
<dfarning_> ankur sure.
<dfarning_> ankur, before we start with zsync... something looks wrong with http://140.186.70.115/seeta/output/ look too small:(
<neeraj_> 201 MB..!!
<dfarning_> the iso should be about 600M and yesterdays looks like it is 201M something must have failed in the build process.
<ankur> :(
<ankur> who build it , in any case if it was due to internet failure ig gnu screen was not used
<ankur> *ig=if
<ankur> ?
<dfarning_> how about if you verify that every thing in the control panel works as expected while neeraj_and I work on fixing the ISO build.... then we can work together on zsync?
<ankur> some pointers on doing that
<ankur> ?
<dfarning_> ankur, I built the iso yesterday:)
<neeraj_> and I made some changes in build script :)
<dfarning_> ankur, I would just go through the items in the control panel and verify that nothing you do causes a crash and everything seems to work.
<ankur> should i check for it in xephyr
<ankur> ?
<dfarning_> ankur, yes please test within the emulator and then as a session.
<ankur> and by control panel you mean -> my settings
<dfarning_> neeraj_, can you log into the build vm and comment out the changes you made yesterday and rerun the build?
<neeraj_> I am logged in vm..
<dfarning_> ankur, yes... sadly we are inconsistant with our terminology.
<ankur> right
<ankur> and what if i say i found something
<ankur> :)
<ankur> or :(
<neeraj_> dfarning_, for commenting.. ##?
<dfarning_> ankur,  just ping me on this list and we will figure out how to proceed.
<ankur> right click -> my settings->about me->click to change color-> restart now
<dfarning_> neeraj_, yes
<ankur> and then it does not restart
<ankur> automatically
<ankur> application just closes itself
<ankur> but do not do restart after color change
<ankur> dfarning_,
<neeraj_> dfarning_, done
<dfarning_> ankur, I would leave that issue for now the upstream designers have been debating what to do about that.  we can bring that up later as request.
<ankur> right
<dfarning_> neeraj, can you run the build using the debug flag and watch for errors?
<dfarning_> it might take a while but you will learn about the steps in the build process,
<ankur> dfarning_,  it crashes when i click on time and date
<dfarning_> ankur, ok that looks like a major issue we should fix:(
<dfarning_> can you go into the sugar logs and see if you can find a likely source of the crash ?
<ankur> yes looking itno that
<dfarning_> ankur, I like to deleat the log dir and then reproduce the bug as soon as possiable after restart sugar to eliminate most of the noise in th shell log.
<ankur> dfarning_,  i just did that :)
<dfarning_> ankur, cool
<neeraj> sudo usr-scratch.sh debug i386 ?
<ankur> it seems it is something realted to xklavier
<ankur> i am updating
<ankur> and upgarding my system
<ankur> sry
<ankur> forgot ur advice
<ankur> of upgrading everytime berfore debugging
<dfarning_> neeraj, yes that is correct.
<ankur> dfarning_,  how did you solve xklavier issue today
<ankur> it seems the same issue
<dfarning_> ankur, yesterday dipankar upload python-xklavier to the ppa
<ankur> here is the lo
<ankur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455893/
<ankur> *log
<neeraj> sudo: usr-scratch.sh:
<neeraj> I m getting this error..
<neeraj> command not found
<ankur> neeraj,
<ankur> use
<dfarning_> neeraj, sorry it should be sudo ./usr-scratch.sh debug i386
<ankur> ./usr-scratch.sh
<neeraj> on ls: i m seeing two file usr-scratch.sh#*
<dfarning_> you need ./ if a script is not it the path
<neeraj> ohh..
<neeraj> in dipankar's documentation ./ was missing..
<ankur> yeah
<dfarning_> neeraj, anyting with a # or ~ atthe beginning or end of the file name is a automatic backup made by an editor.
<ankur> i forgot to point it out but afaik all shell script,applications run as ./ if not added to path
<ankur> dfarning_,  how old is that backup
<ankur> or does it make backup for every change
<dfarning_> if you run 'ls -la' it will give you the date the file was last touched
<dfarning_> ankur, it is usually updated every 10 minutes the file is open in an editor.
<dfarning_> ankur, is the update in your system complete?
<dfarning_> the xklavier import should have been solved.
<ankur> sorry i was talkiong on phn
<ankur> ya i updated it just 5 min back
<ankur> my system
<ankur> dfarning_,  should i download deb file from ppa and install it again manually
<ankur> ?
<ankur> dfarning_,  it solved the xklavier problem
<ankur> but it is still crashing
<ankur> neeraj, dfarning_  http://paste.ubuntu.com/455897/
<dfarning_> ankur, ahh that is much less weird:)
<ankur> but why was python-xklavier was not installed in my system despite the fact that
<ankur> i have added sugar ppa to my repository
<ankur> also
<dfarning_> ankur, the isses is the last line in the log
<ankur> please see the error log i have pasted above
<dfarning_> ERROR:sugar-drawing.c:390:sugar_draw_rounded_arrow: code should not be reached
<ankur> okay , so how to go about it
<ankur> ?
<ankur> grep command can be used to lines in folder as well?
<dfarning_> I suggest going into #sugar and asking bernie, alsroot, or cjb what is going wrong.  They all understand the sugar code very well
<dfarning_> ankur, yes grep can search all file in a dir.
<ankur> okay
<ankur> i am going to sugar channel as of now :0
<ankur> :)
<ankur> please tell me if build issue is solved so that we can work on zsync as well
<ankur> how would i introduce to alsroot
<ankur> ?
<alsroot> ankur: it is debian issue, http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2029
<dfarning_> ankur, neeraj is still working on it builds often take as long as an hour.
<dfarning_> ankur, how was that for and intorduction to alsroot:)
<ankur> :)
<neeraj> ankur, sending u the deb file..
<dfarning_> ankur, so it looks like you found your important issue to work on.
<neeraj> dfarning_, 197 MB this time :(
<dfarning_> neeraj, did you see anything obviously wrong in the build logs?
<ankur> dfarning_,  sry i am on phone
<ankur> 1 min
<ankur> neeraj
<ankur> can't recieve your deb file
<ankur> which file you were sending
<ankur> ?
<neeraj> ankur, python-xk..
<ankur> dfarning_,  dip called me and said that he will be available after 2 hrs
<ankur> neeraj -> i installed that after downloading from ppa
<dfarning_> ankur, ok thanks
<ankur> dfarning_, should i go to alsroot now
<ankur> ?
<ankur> for that bug
<ankur> ?
<neeraj> dfarning_, I am unable to find something wrong in terminal screen..
<neeraj> where can I find the log for this build?
<alsroot> ankur: if you mean "ERROR:sugar-drawing.c:390:sugar_draw_rounded_arrow" issue, debian people know more http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=584717
<dfarning_> ankur, I would read all of the bug report in both the the sugarlabs and debian bug tracks to try to understand what is happen and why.  you want to do you 'homework' before asking to many question on upsteam channels
<dfarning_> ankur, by doing your 'homework' it will help earn respect from upstream developers like alsroot so when you do ask a question they know you are serious:)
<dfarning_> neeraj, if you ran it as debug the logs are redirected to the terminal
<ankur> I will do so in future and keep it in mind.
<neeraj> k
<dfarning_> ankur:) reputaion is everything while working in open source projects.
<dfarning_> neeraj, I am running a amd64 build to see if the arch is causing the problem
<neeraj> ok..
<dfarning_> neeraj, one problem I see is that in http://140.186.70.115/seeta/output/ we should have two 'current' files one for i386 and one for amd64
<dfarning_> neeraj, can you try to fix that?
<neeraj> err.. dfarning_ in that I can only see one current, one current zysnc and three iso(with different date) for i386
<neeraj> for removing a file, I guess moving to ouput and running rm <file name> will be sufficient
<dfarning_> neeraj, here is the error
<dfarning_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<dfarning_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<dfarning_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<dfarning_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<dfarning_> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<dfarning_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dfarning_>   sugar-activities: Depends: sucrose-0.88 but it is not going to be installed
<dfarning_>   ubuntu-sugar-remix: Depends: sucrose-0.88 but it is not going to be installed
<neeraj> ok..
<neeraj> If a package depends on some another, then how do we make sure it gets automatically installed along with the package..
<neeraj> As in synapic, if u select a package, it automatically select those packages which it will need..
<dfarning_> neeraj, apt-get should handle all of the dependancy stuff automatically so we must have an error.
<neeraj> ok..
<dfarning_> to debug it we want to stop the automatic build process at the time of the bug to poke around
<dfarning_> ankur, do you see the line 43 of user-chroot.sh?
<dfarning_> #/bin/bash
<ankur> currently i was looking out the bug report
<neeraj> apt-get also reporting this error for unmet dependency while installing sugar-activity
<ankur> of that rounded corner cursor crash
<dfarning_> ankur, sorry typo I meant neeraj:(
<dfarning_> neeraj, , do you see the line 43 of user-chroot.sh?
<dfarning_> #/bin/bash
<neeraj> yes
<neeraj> seeing
<neeraj> apt-get for sugar activity
<neeraj> in line 43
<neeraj> #/bin/bash
<dfarning_> neeraj, /bin/bash pauses the build process and drops us into a shell so we can poke around.
<dfarning_> neeraj, just remove the comment and rerun the build .
<neeraj> ok..
<dfarning_> it will pause after a few minutes:)
<ankur> i will be back in some time
<ankur> got to go now
<dfarning_> ankur,  ok, I'll leave the drawing bug assigned to you.
<dfarning_> ankur, thanks for the good work
<dfarning_> neeraj, I think the problem is in sugar-activities, it depends on sucrose which is a source package not a package for installation.
<neeraj> how come we didn't faced this problem earlier?
<dfarning_> I am not sure. dependany issues can be really fragile.
<dfarning_> neeraj, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dependency_hell
<neeraj> dfarning_, lol :D
<dfarning_> neeraj, I think that you can solve the problem by removing  sucrose-0.88 from the depends in sugar activities
<dfarning_> neeraj, and as long as you are in sugar-activies it would be good to run the update.sh script...  there has been some recent activity work on aslo
<neeraj> ok.
<dfarning_> neeraj, by the way did the build script pause?  If so you can restart it by type 'exit' to quite the shell and give control back to the build script.
<dfarning_> good evening manusheel
<dfarning_> we have gone though most of the bugs on the list and have a new set.
<neeraj> what about ubuntu-sugar-remix?
<neeraj> I am downloading the package now
<dfarning_> neeraj, what about it?
<dfarning_> manusheel, 6. Sometime the f1-4 keys stop working to switch between views in the emulator.
<dfarning_> 9. The analyze activity crashes after start up in the emulator. This activity is very useful for debugging.
<dfarning_> 10. 1277640794.729128 ERROR dbus.proxies: Introspect error on org.freedesktop.ohm:/org/freedesktop/ohm/Keystore: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.ohm was not provided by any .service files
<dfarning_> 1277640794.729676 ERROR root: Cannot unfreeze the DCON
<dfarning_> 11. 1277640794.639546 ERROR root: No gsm connection was set in GConf.
<dfarning_> None
<dfarning_> 12. ERROR:sugar-drawing.c:390:sugar_draw_rounded_arrow: code should not be reached --- http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2029
<dfarning_> 13 Should have current amd64 and i386 isos in output dir.
<neeraj> dfarning_, leave it.. :)
<dfarning_> neeraj, yes this is one of those depency chain problems u-s-r- depends on s-activities and s-sctivites fails because of s-surcros
<dfarning_> neeraj, but at first glance it looks like the problem is with u-s-r
<neeraj> dfarning_, I also thought so as usr has sugar-activity in it :O
<neeraj> :)
<neeraj> dfarning_, I have the latest uploaded package on my machine as I uploaded it..
<dfarning_> neeraj, it does.  Fixing sugar-activities should fix the whole mess.  It get really confusing where there are circular dependancies.
<neeraj> Should I use it or download it again..
<neeraj> dfarning_, got ur point :)
<dfarning_> neeraj, since you were the last to work on it you can just use the copy on your local machine
<manusheel> dfarning: Good evening David.
<manusheel> dfarning: I am sorry. I was ending a meeting.
<manusheel> We can talk now.
<neeraj> build script paused long time back..
<neeraj> sorry didn't informed you.
<manusheel> dfarning: Kindly send me the fresh list. Let me do a study at my end.
<neeraj> Currently tunning the update script.. :)
<manusheel> dfarning: We'll work on the tasks once we arrive at a structure.
<dfarning_> manusheel, should I email it to you?
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. Please do.
<dfarning_> manusheel, done
<manusheel> dfarning: Let me study them and define a structure. Will discuss with you this evening.
<manusheel> dfarning: I think the tasks came along well today.
<dfarning_> manusheel,   ok, after the developers at your end go to bed I'll clean up the task list and probobly add a few more.
<dfarning_> manusheel, yes a lot a stuff was fixed
<neeraj> dfarning_, I first ran the update script, then removed the dependency on sucrose 0.88 from control file and after that I ran dch -i
<neeraj> sugar-activities (0.1ubuntu6) lucid; urgency=low
<neeraj>   * Dropped dependency on sucrose-0.88
<neeraj>  -- Neeraj Gupta <neeraj@seeta.in>  Sun, 27 Jun 2010 19:18:48 +0530
<dfarning_> and a lot of stuff was learned.
<neeraj> sorry for interrupting .. :(
<dfarning_> neeraj, then it should be ready to upload
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, please do.  Yes, I am happy with the learning curve. I would like everyone in the team to become core functional experts in operating systems, algorithms and programming. I like working with the team members. They have been consistent.
<dfarning_> neeraj, no need to apologize for interrupting . IRC is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asynchronous_communication :)
<manusheel> ankur: Around?
<dfarning_> neeraj, if we need to hold a meeting we can leave the development chanel and go to a meeting channel.
<manusheel> ankur: Please start doing the ground work for the two issues assigned to you. Start with the analyze activity. Dipankar is spending time on documentation, and will join us tonight.
<neeraj> dfarning_,  :).. pushing the package in ppa.. it will take time.. like 30 min..
<dfarning_> manusheel, ankur has narrowed the analyze bug down to the sugar-drawing bug (12) and reading background information before asking for help on #sugar.
<dfarning_> neeraj,  nice
<dfarning_> neeraj, while you wait for it to build do you want to look at the current issue?
<manusheel> dfarning_ : Great to hear. Yes, Dipankar and Ankur are trying to arrive at a good conclusion on this issue.
<neeraj> hmm.. current issue? as in the iso output directory or something else?
<dfarning_> neeraj, yes the iso output thing
<dipankar> hi all
<dfarning_> dipankar, welcome back:)
<neeraj> sure.. :)
<neeraj> hi dipankar
<dipankar> dfarning_, I am left some documentation work. I will join you all in 15 minutes..
<dipankar> *left with
<dfarning_> neeraj, ok lets start by taking a look at how we build current.
<dfarning_> dipankar, ok see you soon
<dfarning_> neeraj, take a look at the function do_zsync on line 266 of usr-scratch.sh
<neeraj> ok.. it will take some time.. uploading is consuming all the bandwidth.. so server vi is running very slow..
<dfarning_> neeraj, yes s-activities is huge we will have to split it up in a couple of weeks.
<neeraj> on line 266
<dfarning_> neeraj, The build script is working correctly now. see http://140.186.70.115/seeta/output/
<dfarning_> neeraj, there are two *current.iso files.
<neeraj> yes
<neeraj> for 64 n 32
<dfarning_>  neeraj but it is still worth looking at the function to get a feel for how the script (and bash) works
<neeraj> i think I got the working of function :)
<neeraj> it just check if there is a current iso, then delete it and rename current iso to new iso
<neeraj> also it copies the new build as with date in its name..
<dfarning_> neeraj, yes now take a look at line 311.
<neeraj> we just need to keep deleting the iso with name manually.. current iso will get replace each time when we will build a new iso  :)
<dfarning_> neeraj, yes:) we will have to ask for more disk space if we want to have many iso laying around.
<neeraj> dfarning_,  :), on line 311
<dfarning_> neeraj,  in line 321 we see that the build script is just a series of function calls
<dfarning_> neeraj, if you what to see how the script works you can just look at the 4 main function calls
<neeraj> k..
<neeraj> dfarning_, is their any way so that i can download the script on my machine?
<neeraj> *so that*->to
<dfarning_> neeraj, yes you can use scp of sftp (see the man pages for more info)
<dfarning_> scp _or_ sftp
<neeraj> dfarning_, ok
<dfarning_> neeraj, do you want to poke around scp and the script while I am sleeping?  we have a interesting task for you:)
<neeraj> I will look at scp after some time.. at present I am going out for dinner.. I will be back in with in 1 hr.. After than I can work on the task you are talking about :)
<dfarning_> great. enjoy dinner
<neeraj> the package will still take 20 min or so.. I will check it after coming back :)
<dipankar> dfarning_, I am almost done
<dipankar> did I miss anything? :)
<dfarning_> nothing you can't catch up on.
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> I was poking around in Ubuntu and screwed up the system really bad today afternoon
<dipankar> and it took me nearly two hours to get it in an order it was. :(
<dfarning_> dipankar, that happens:)
<dfarning_> dipankar, we have a power management issue for you:)
<dfarning_> 10. 1277640794.729128 ERROR dbus.proxies: Introspect error on org.freedesktop.ohm:/org/freedesktop/ohm/Keystore: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.ohm was not provided by any .service files
<dfarning_> 1277640794.729676 ERROR root: Cannot unfreeze the DCON
<dfarning_> could you ask m_stone on #sugar. he is waiting to help you:)
<dipankar> have to turn on my desktop so be there in a minute
<dipankar> ok dfarning_ ready
<dipankar> dfarning_, btw was the analyze activity bug solved?
<dfarning_> dipankar, if you ping m_stone in #sugar.  I'll explain the prgress on analyze.
<dfarning_> dipankar, we are not exactly sure:) but ankur(i think, I need to look at my notes) was working on it. And he needs to talk to walter bender the upstream author to get help debugging it
<dipankar> http://pastebin.ca/1890441
<dipankar> dfarning_ : some help will be appreciated :P
<dipankar> I did not get it totally
<dfarning_> dipankar please feel free to ask m_stone to explain further he smart and understand this area much better than I do:)
<dfarning_> m_stone is also a good teacher who likes to teach:)
<dipankar> :) great dfarning_ then I am on it
<dipankar> dfarning_: About the patch, what does a/ and b/ refer to?
<dfarning_> dipankar it refers to the source of the original and the patched version of the code (i think)
<dfarning_> dipankar are you following what mike is talking about?
<dipankar> dfarning_: I am going through wiki page currently.. yup it is good for a start. :)
<dfarning_> dipankar ping me when you are ready to apply the patch.
<dipankar> dfarning_ : I manually added the fix to the file in concern
<dfarning_> dipankar the proper way to apply the patch will be to drop it into the patches dir and add it to the series file.
<dfarning_> dipankar did you work with luke on that that other day?
<dipankar> yup dfarning_ , I remember
<dipankar> I was just chekcing out
<dfarning_> dipankar +1, then after we test it and make sure it work we should submit the patch upstream to debian.
<dipankar> I think it worked.
<dipankar> I forgot to have a look before patching
<dipankar> (shell.log)
<dfarning_> dipankar ok great after you the package has been pushed to ppa and build I will test in then we can write the email to the debian mailing list.
<dipankar> ok.. but which package to download ? sugar-session?
<dipankar> dfarning_, I have found the package : sugar-session-0.88
<dipankar> dfarning_: I will join in 15 minutes, going for dinner
<dfarning_> dipankar yes and the source package to download is sugar-sucrose
<dipankar> brb
<dfarning_> neeraj, looks like we have to remove sugar-surcrose as a dependancy from the u-s-r package.
<neeraj> hmm..
<neeraj> dfarning_,by u-s-r package  you mean default settings one>
<neeraj> ?
<dfarning_> neeraj, https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+files/ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta_0.1ubuntu8-6.dsc
<neeraj> k
<dfarning_> neeraj, yep sucrose-0.88 is list as a dependancy in line 10 of the control file.
<neeraj_> dfarning_, done
<dfarning_> neeraj_, nice
<dipankar> dfarning_, I am back
<dipankar> But dfarning_: There is some problem in installing sucrose
<dipankar> dependency error
<dfarning_> dipankar  is what neeraj_ was just fixing.  he push two new packages within the last couple of hours.
<dfarning_> one is building now.
<dipankar> ohk dfarning_
<dipankar> so shall I wait till the build is complete? Or download the source from debian
<dfarning_> dipankar sucrose is a source package that is split into several different packages at build time.
<dfarning_> dipankar for which package?
<dipankar> dfarning_, sucrose.. I have to patch it for the power management bug
<dfarning_> dipankar you can grab it from the ppa since that is already the most recent.
<dipankar> ok.
<dipankar> dfarning_: I am unable to find sucrose package on PPA
<dfarning_> dipankar https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+files/sugar-0.88_0.88.1-2ubuntu1.dsc
<dipankar> oops.. found it
<dipankar> yup^^ that one
<dfarning_> sucrose is part of the larger package named sugar.
<dfarning_> Nice work again today everybody.  I am going to get lunch.
<dipankar> hey the interface has changed for downloading
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning_> as all of your changes for the day propagate through the build system,  I'll set up a new list of tasks for tomorrow.
<dfarning_> thanks
<ankur> hey dfarning_ ,
<ankur> i have searched for sugar-drawing for some time
<ankur> and i am not able to sort out the issue
<dfarning_> ankur, yes.  My computer just beep while I was walking out the door:)
<ankur> it seems that bug should not have been there
<ankur> as it was fixed for .86 and after that
<ankur> Can you tell me where to search for the source file which need to be sorted out
<ankur> i searched on net but couldn't come to a conclusion
<dipankar> ankur, may be you can paste the link here. :) you forgot to that buddy
<dipankar> ^^ The one you found in debian
<ankur> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=584717
<ankur> and shell log is
<ankur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/456004/
<dfarning_> ankur, I it looks like you are done good research into the issue.
<ankur> But still , was not able to sort it out
<dfarning_> I would try pinging alsroot of sible in #sugar for advice on which direction to go next.
<dfarning_> ankur, but they might not be around until tomorrow.
<ankur> okay
<dfarning_> ankur, you can also just ask the question on #sugar and see if anyone has time to help?
<dfarning_> both are good options.
<ankur> dfarning_,  Are there any directions
<ankur> to do that
<ankur> any specific procedure
<dipankar> dfarning_, The patch is not working.
<dipankar> I copied the patch lines to make a new file
<dfarning_> ankur,  nope just explain your problem and what you have been doing to solve it.
<ankur> okay
<dfarning_> dipankar sorry but I have to take a break:)
<dipankar> dfarning_, I will wait for sometime. You can contact me after having your lunch :)
<dipankar> np dfarning_ :)
<ankur> dfarning_,  have a good lunch.
<ankur> i will most probably see you tommorow morning
<ankur> :)
<dfarning_> neeraj__, hmm it looks like i was wrong about sucrose..... the problem is that sucrose won't install becuase of a problem with browse:(
<dfarning_> bye all
<dipankar> :)
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-06-22
<JuanCubillo> Hello everyone, I'm currently using Sugar 0.90 on an Ubuntu 11.04 netbook and several activities I downloaded are failing to start. Is this normal?
